# What are we watching lately?



## oval99

A movie/TV thread on a knife-nut forum? Why not? How about we share what films/tv we've been watching lately. I'll get us started with some stuff I've been watching and some brief write-ups (when I feel like it). All films are rated out of 4 stars.

-The Critic (1994-1995): Let's see: two Simpsons writers/producers+John Lovitz as a film critic+Alf Clauson's hilariously knowing musical homages to movie genres+film buff references galore=comedy gold. I can kinda see why this bombed (how many people get Berlin Alexanderplatz and Eraserhead jokes?) but damn it was special. Choice bit: the poster for "Bob and Carol and Beavis and Butthead." Bliss.
-Tokyo Story (1953) ****: I've never cried this much during a movie. You'll be going along just fine and then a scene hits you like mustard gas. So nuanced, so sensitive is Ozu's storytelling that a single shot can dismantle you. Untouchable.
-T-Men (1947) ***: Tough no-nonsense noir, all enrobed in John Altman's painstaking black and white. Plus this pre-AIRPLANE bit of unintentional hilarity: "Did you ever spend ten nights in the Turkish baths looking for a man?" See it!
-Sonatine (1998) ***: Jarring, entrancing and totally subversive "gangster" film is a singular achievement. Basically plotless, it goes from one disarming vignette to the next, pulling you in deeper. Beautifully evocative of Okinawa and its billowing beachiness. And remember, "indecent exposure is fun."
-The Last Detail (1974): ***1/2. This made me a believer in Jack Nicholson. It's a film very much of its time, but Jack's on-the-sly humanity makes it timeless. Many unassuming, lovely moments here.
-The Desperate Hours (1955): **
-Moonlight (2016): ***1/2
-Mildred Pierce (1946): ***1/2
-All about Eve (1950): ***
-Man with a Movie Camera (1929): ****
-Coming To America (1988): *** John Amos nearly walks away with this flick. Tell me I'm wrong.
-In a Year with 13 Moons (re-watch) (1978) ****: When it comes to bone-deep insights that haunt you for goddamn weeks, nobody does it like the Germans. Fassbinder spares nothing -- and I mean nothing -- to convince us how hard some people have it (and let _themselves_ have it). The sheer hell of bottomless emptiness and blindness to one's authentic self are but two of Fassbinder's hard-boiled preoccupations. It's ugly and destructive and amounts to a psychological mudslide, but it's put on the screen with the precision of laser-cut steel. Viewing the film as Fassbinder's Francis Bacon-like attempt of relieving himself of his lover's suicide through art, the film transforms into one of the Everests of artistic catharsis. NOTE: On this third viewing of the film, I noticed a nun clutching a book of Schopenhauer. This flick comes HARD, son.
-Paterson (2017): **
-Dekalog ep. 1 (1988): **
-Dekalog ep. 2 (1988): ***
-Tyrannosaur (2011): ***
-Au Hasard Balthazar (1966): ***1/2


----------



## TheCaptain

Wow you're hard core old school. Deep selection but movies for me are an escape so I tend to go for lighter fare.


----------



## oval99

Yes, my tastes tend to skew towards older films. But I should point out that movies in general are a great escape, even if they're not necessarily "light." And there's still plenty of room for airy, cotton-candy type films. My main complaint is that these types of films these days are _way too long_. There's no excuse for a Transformers or Pirates of the Caribbean movie to be 2+hours. Roger Corman used to make genre films that delivered the goods in a snappy 80 minutes.

I must say, however, that newer films offer something classics can't: a far more sophisticated understanding of minorities and their stories. "Moonlight" is a prime example of this. I recently watched Hitchcock's Strangers on a Train and was shocked at how "otherized" blacks were in that film: they were shown only in subservient roles and seen but not heard :doublebanghead:. Boy is it desperately needed to see and hear minorities' stories in films now. It's about time.

Finally, I should also mention I cut my teeth on cult/horror/Hong Kong action films, so I like me some pure escapist fare too:bliss:


----------



## StonedEdge

Lately I've been on a late night tear of re-watching original Twilight Zone episodes. Man was that show ever ahead of its time on so many levels.


----------



## oval99

I have the Blu-Ray box of original TZ. Totally agreed that it was ahead of its time, and a real high watermark for sophisticated TV storytelling. It got people who normally wouldn't be caught dead watching "genre" stuff into those kinds of things.

And influential in unexpected ways: it inspired a TZ pinball game, which is widely regarded as a masterpiece of pinball art. They really went to great lengths to pay homage to the show.


----------



## StonedEdge

Wow that's a gorgeous pinball machine!! Wouldn't mind having that in the corner of my non-existent man cave haha. 

I grew up on the X Files and going back now re-watching the TZ, I now understand the various homages paid to this great series in numerous shows or movies along the years (the Simpsons all the way to new stuff like the movie Arrival, for instance). As you said, storytelling at its finest and allowed for anyone to appreciate 'genre' stuff. The show's format, to me, is pure genius. Not to mention the writing for the most part is really great.


----------



## TheCaptain

When I do get in the mood to go back in time (warning: GEEK! alert ahead) I pull out my Babylon 5 DVD's. IMHO another show that was not given the love it deserved.

Forget the whole space opera thing, it was extremely well written AND acted with numerous major and minor plot arcs which were weaved together in a masterpiece of storytelling. The interplay among the two actors playing (supposedly) mortal enemies was art in action.


----------



## labor of love

Actually I've been rewatching a lot of TZ on YouTube and also streaming(can't remember which service). Anybody have a favorite season?


----------



## StonedEdge

Not sure about entire seasons but here are some of the ones I enjoyed most lately: the Masks, Time Enough at Last, A World of his Own, An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge (series finale), The Monsters are due on Maple Street, and To Serve Man...just to name a few off the top.


----------



## oval99

I would say "The Jungle" is way up there for me as far as TZ eps go. It has such an uncanny/eerie feel. Really reminds me of some Val Lewton films. And the ending is a surrealist delight.

Heh, Babylon Five. Never got into it, but I laughed when a Facebook friend alerted me to the alarming resemblance of Londo Mallori to Larry of the Three Stooges! Observe:


----------



## labor of love

StonedEdge said:


> Not sure about entire seasons but here are some of the ones I enjoyed most lately: the Masks, Time Enough at Last, A World of his Own, An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge (series finale), The Monsters are due on Maple Street, and To Serve Man...just to name a few off the top.



To serve man is my fave so far!!! Nightmare at 20,000 feet is pretty nerve wracking, it's like using a carbon knife, then setting it down only to watch it patina and rust, but unable to clean it.


----------



## oval99

> To serve man is my fave so far!!!



**SPOILER: "It's a cookbook! It's a cookbook!"



> Nightmare at 20,000 feet is pretty nerve wracking, it's like using a carbon knife, then setting it down only to watch it patina and rust, but unable to clean it.



Jeez, I thought we'd be able to avoid knifey stuff on this thread :spitcoffee:


----------



## DamageInc

The last six months I've seen the following:

Arrival
Hell or High Water
Heaven's Gate
Green Room
Once Upon a Time in America
The Neon Demon
Dirty Work
The Handmaiden
Get Out
The Chaser
The Host
Mother
The Wailing
Twin Peaks Fire Walk with Me
The Straight Story
The Witch
Wake in Fright
The King of Comedy
Sorcerer
Encounters at the End of the World
The Big Sleep
Yojimbo
Hard Boiled
The Drop
Fitzcarraldo
Aguirre: The Wrath of God
Jagten (The Hunt)
Festen (The Celebration)
World's Greatest Dad
The Fog of War
Enemy
Irreversible
Cave of Forgotten Dreams
Chinatown
Tim's Vermeer
A bunch of Louis Theroux docs
Deadwood
Fargo Season 3 (kinda lackluster)
Better Call Saul Season 3 (better than Breaking Bad at this point, not that it's a high bar or anything)
Rewatching The Sopranos for the millionth time
Twin Peaks: The Return (call for help)


----------



## labor of love

Just rewatched season 6 of GOT in preparation for the new season.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

When I moved threw away DVD set of Lance Armstrong's 5 tour de France Wins. :O


----------



## Keith Sinclair

He won 7 all together all stripped. 

Few old Movies watched on TV lately that I liked

Family Plot 1976 
Life Stinks 1991 Mel Brooks
The Grifters 1990
Giant 1956


----------



## mauichef

Dont do films...I can't stay awake long enough.
TV.....
Forged in Fire
Orphan Black
Doctor Who
Fargo
Chopped Junior and regular.
Bizarre Food
Planet Earth 2
Happy Valley
Pretty much anything on Acorn or Brit TV
Formula One
IndyCar
Tour de France starting next weekend...oh yeh!
Football...the real one not that American stuff ;-)


----------



## labor of love

Aliens covenant...anyone?


----------



## panda

documentary on le mans race on amazon prime


----------



## TheCaptain

Genius on National Geographic channel about Albert Einstein.


----------



## oval99

Ooh lotsa good stuff here. Some comments on others' viewings:

-The Grifters. Saltydog, did you like it? I couldn't get into it, but Annette Benning has never been better.
-Giant. Wanted to see that one for years. Considered one of Dean's finest. Would you recommend Saltydog?
-Alien: covenant. I'm wary of this, as I don't like reboots/origins/sequels. Plus I treasure the original Alien, and am afraid this would besmirch its legacy. But if you recommend it, Laboroflove, I might take a flier on it.

-Special mention to DamageInc (Metallica reference I presume?) -- you're a serious film buff! A lotta stuff to sink my teeth into, but here's what caught my eye:
-Wake in Fright. I really, really wanted to like this movie but for some reason I couldn't quite get into it. It was a movie of moments for me. But what moments! None more disturbing than that "kangaroo hunt" scene (YOU KNOW the one). And has Donald Pleasance been better?
-Heaven's Gate -- is it really as interminable as everyone says? It is it the ultimate in self indulgence?
-The Big Sleep -- love this one. Hawks is on fire with this. Zip-bang plotting (who cares if you can't follow it?), co-written by William Faulkner and starring a swelling Bogart and Bacall falling madly in love. What could go wrong? Nothing, nothing at all. Even if you don't like "old movies" I recommend this film to everyone. And Martha Vickers will make any man thank god he has eyes.
-Sorcerer -- is this the Friedkin remake of WAGES OF FEAR? If for nothing else I'd watch it for the Tangerine Dream soundtrack (their first ever, IIRC). Trivia: a certain scene in the "Mr. Plow" episode of The Simpsons paid direct homage to a scene in this film, right down to the Tangerine Dream-esque score (courtesy of the immortal Alf Clausen).
-The King of Comedy -- a great change of pace for Scorcese. And Sandra Bernhard's manic bravura performance dispels (at least for this film) the common belief that Scorsese didn't know how to write roles for women. She's dynamite.
-Hard Boiled -- the best gunplay action film ever made. Period. I've watched this film countless times for almost twenty years. Seen it on the big screen, seen it on VHS, seen it on DVD. Shown it to countless people. They are all astonished. A tour-de-force for Woo and sadly not since matched.
-Fitzcaraldo -- a great but demanding film. I'd love to see the documentary on this, apparently the most disastrous production since APOCALYPSE NOW.
-Aguirre -- always wanted to see this. I want the Popul Vuh soundtrack!
-Sopranos -- couldn't get into this show, but considering it was created by David Chase, the man behind some of my favorite Rockford Files episodes, it may warrant a second look.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Any sci fi fans out there ?
I came across The Expanse recently, one of the best sci fi series I've seen.

Other than that, with kids at the age that mine are, it's mainly been Peppa Pig, Octonauts, Shaun the Sheep, Thomas and Friends etc for the last 6-7 years.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Damage I think BCS is miles ahead of BB regarding photography/script..


----------



## DamageInc

oval99 said:


> Ooh lotsa good stuff here. Some comments on others' viewings:
> 
> -The Grifters. Saltydog, did you like it? I couldn't get into it, but Annette Benning has never been better.
> -Giant. Wanted to see that one for years. Considered one of Dean's finest. Would you recommend Saltydog?
> -Alien: covenant. I'm wary of this, as I don't like reboots/origins/sequels. Plus I treasure the original Alien, and am afraid this would besmirch its legacy. But if you recommend it, Laboroflove, I might take a flier on it.
> 
> -Special mention to DamageInc (Metallica reference I presume?) -- you're a serious film buff! A lotta stuff to sink my teeth into, but here's what caught my eye:
> -Wake in Fright. I really, really wanted to like this movie but for some reason I couldn't quite get into it. It was a movie of moments for me. But what moments! None more disturbing than that "kangaroo hunt" scene (YOU KNOW the one). And has Donald Pleasance been better?
> -Heaven's Gate -- is it really as interminable as everyone says? It is it the ultimate in self indulgence?
> -The Big Sleep -- love this one. Hawks is on fire with this. Zip-bang plotting (who cares if you can't follow it?), co-written by William Faulkner and starring a swelling Bogart and Bacall falling madly in love. What could go wrong? Nothing, nothing at all. Even if you don't like "old movies" I recommend this film to everyone. And Martha Vickers will make any man thank god he has eyes.
> -Sorcerer -- is this the Friedkin remake of WAGES OF FEAR? If for nothing else I'd watch it for the Tangerine Dream soundtrack (their first ever, IIRC). Trivia: a certain scene in the "Mr. Plow" episode of The Simpsons paid direct homage to a scene in this film, right down to the Tangerine Dream-esque score (courtesy of the immortal Alf Clausen).
> -The King of Comedy -- a great change of pace for Scorcese. And Sandra Bernhard's manic bravura performance dispels (at least for this film) the common belief that Scorsese didn't know how to write roles for women. She's dynamite.
> -Hard Boiled -- the best gunplay action film ever made. Period. I've watched this film countless times for almost twenty years. Seen it on the big screen, seen it on VHS, seen it on DVD. Shown it to countless people. They are all astonished. A tour-de-force for Woo and sadly not since matched.
> -Fitzcaraldo -- a great but demanding film. I'd love to see the documentary on this, apparently the most disastrous production since APOCALYPSE NOW.
> -Aguirre -- always wanted to see this. I want the Popul Vuh soundtrack!
> -Sopranos -- couldn't get into this show, but considering it was created by David Chase, the man behind some of my favorite Rockford Files episodes, it may warrant a second look.



Pynchon reference, actually. Though it is a poorly thought out one as the Metallica song is much more obvious.

Heaven's Gate is the epitome of self-indulgent film making. Worth a watch just for that alone.

The Sopranos is the greatest achievement in the history television. The first season is easily the weakest, but still has great moments. The last three seasons are absolute masterpieces in writing and character study. I've seen it all the way through maybe 8 or 9 times by now. Gets better with every viewing.

Korean cinema has been off the charts lately. The Wailing and The Handmaiden were both great. Still have yet to find anything that gripped me more than Memories of Murder.



LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @Damage I think BCS is miles ahead of BB regarding photography/script..



Breaking Bad might take the cake for most overrated show ever if it wasn't for Game of Thrones. BB just doesn't hold up at all on repeat viewings. Way too dependent on cliff hangers and "sudden" strokes of genius from Walt. Better Call Saul as a character drama is miles ahead. I cared more about the conflict between Saul/Jimmy and Chuck more than any plot point in BB.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

TheCaptain said:


> Genius on National Geographic channel about Albert Einstein.



Watched that too. Didn't know much of his personal history, liked that they had some of the other famous scientist of that time period.

Giant is entertaining Texas big. 
Life Stinks never even heard of that flic. bad reviews I thought it was great laughed a lot. It hits home Honolulu has the highest per capita homeless population.


----------



## StonedEdge

oval99 said:


> I would say "The Jungle" is way up there for me as far as TZ eps go. It has such an uncanny/eerie feel. Really reminds me of some Val Lewton films. And the ending is a surrealist delight. /QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you for this! Watched it over the weekend. Totally a great epsiode indeed. I can't help but think to myself after watching every TZ episode "dang, the premise is still so relevant today". The mark of great writing? I think so.


----------



## limpet

kevpenbanc said:


> Any sci fi fans out there ?
> I came across The Expanse recently, one of the best sci fi series I've seen.


I tried to look at it, but it looked too cheap imo. Unfortunately, BSG has set a high standard. I've read 3 or 4 of the Expanse novels, so that meant the story couldn't grab me as much.


----------



## limpet

I used to watch a lot of movies on my home cinema system. Perhaps 2-3 movies I'd never seen each week. But then I got tired of all bad movies. There are a lot of them out there 

Nowadays, I rent new movies now and then. When it comes to purchases, I've started to look back at the "orginals" and "classics". I've even looked at some silent movies. I like the old movies, they know how to tell a story. To me, it feels like a lot of new movies today lack in script, screenplay, editing. It sometimes feels like all the talented people has moved to TV, where they get the chance to develop a real story.

When I purchase films today they usually are old cineast classics or cult classics. I tend to buy a lot of blu-rays from Criterion, Eureka and Arrow.

https://www.criterion.com/
https://www.eurekavideo.co.uk/
http://www.arrowfilms.co.uk/


----------



## limpet

Some movies I can watch again and again. One of them is Spione by Fritz Lang from 1928. Watched it last week, actually. If your want to take the leap and watch a silent movie, I think this is one of the best to start with. Exciting spy thriller and also very romantic, with a strong pair of male & female protagonists. It made me discover Gerda Maurus, her screen presence is incredible.

https://www.eurekavideo.co.uk/moc/spione-spies





_Gerda Maurus (1903 - 1968)_


----------



## oval99

So much great stuff here. Some comments:



> The Sopranos is the greatest achievement in the history television. The first season is easily the weakest, but still has great moments. The last three seasons are absolute masterpieces in writing and character study. I've seen it all the way through maybe 8 or 9 times by now. Gets better with every viewing.



I'll have to think twice about The Sopranos then; that's high praise. NOTE: If you want to see a fascinating dry run for what Chase would do with the Sopranos, watch both parts of the "Protect and Serve" episode of The Rockford Files (season 3), and especially the follow-up episode "The Man Who Saw the Alligators" from season 5. "Protect and Serve" sets up the premise where Rockford puts away a mafia member, and then he takes revenge in "Man who saw the alligators." "Alligators" gets into the minds of the mafioso types and smacks of the Sopranos. I recommend watching The Rockford Files in general; it's got a great cynical sense of humor and James Garner is such a delight to watch. He's the Cary Grant of the small screen.



> Korean cinema has been off the charts lately.



This reminds me of what film critic David Thomson said about cutting edge cinema today; so much of it is made in Asia. I've heard very good things about Hsiao Hsien Hou's films. People who think no good movies get made anymore aren't looking hard enough.



> Thank you for this! Watched it over the weekend. Totally a great epsiode indeed.



So glad you enjoyed! The "twist" ending isn't as tacky as some of the others in the TZ. It's just deeply unnerving and surreal.



> Nowadays, I rent new movies now and then. When it comes to purchases, I've started to look back at the "orginals" and "classics". I've even looked at some silent movies. I like the old movies, they know how to tell a story. To me, it feels like a lot of new movies today lack in script, screenplay, editing. It sometimes feels like all the talented people has moved to TV, where they get the chance to develop a real story.



A ton of good points there. I largely just "showroom" most of my viewing now via streaming (Netflix/iTunes/Vudu/Filmstruck) and only if I really love a film will I buy it. I've also swung back to a lot of classics. One thing that stands the test of time with them is the incredible writing. And the editing. A filmmaker told me that Hollywood has forgotten how to edit ever since those nonlinear editing decks came into fashion in the '80s. Now the editing is so rat-tat-tat that it's more like strobing. There's no sense of movement and rhythm (or even coherence -- see the Bourne sequels for that). Look at an old Hollywood musical: the camera stays mostly still so you can see THE ACTORS MOVE, not the camera. Hong Kong beat Hollywood at its own game in the late 70s-90s by understanding that the camera should stay still to allow the martial artists to steal the show. I remember reading about how disappointed Jackie Chan was when he came to the US for the first time to shoot THE PROTECTOR. He was so excited to work in Hollywood, the land of the musicals that he loved as a kid. He was so disappointed when he realized how far Hollywood had fallen, and realized that Hong Kong filmmakers made the best movies. 

And I also agree with you that the best American movies are actually TV shows now. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## oval99

Love that glamour shot limpet. I've wanted to get more into Lang after being blown away by how timely M still is. I'm not afraid of silent films (recently saw MAN WITH A MOVIE CAMERA, and THE PASSION OF JOAN OF ARC is one of my all-time faves), so I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## DamageInc

oval99 said:


> I'll have to think twice about The Sopranos then; that's high praise.



Trust me, this isn't undue praise. The Sopranos deserves every word of it.


----------



## Sillywizard

I'm watching Futurama from season 1, episode 1 AGAIN! Best &#128250; series ever*, I just wish they would start making new episodes, it's the only series I want to resume...again.



*The opinions expressed here are those of Sillywizard and Sillywizard's alone
...unless, of course, somebody else shares them...


----------



## DamageInc

I'm not the biggest cartoon watcher, but have you seen Rick and Morty? I've been hearing a lot of Futurama comparisons.


----------



## labor of love

Three's a company should be available on Hulu I think. That stuff never gets old.


----------



## Sillywizard

DamageInc said:


> I'm not the biggest cartoon watcher, but have you seen Rick and Morty? I've been hearing a lot of Futurama comparisons.



Yo, I watch Rick and Morty, it has a very high intelligence factor as well, but it can be very crude.
Futurama is a cut above everything else. I'm hoping HBO or Netflix picks it up and produces new seasons of it!


----------



## StonedEdge

As long as Family Guy never sees the light of day ever again I'll be happy. What a cheap, POS show that was. Now Futurama and the first 15 years of the Simpsons...pure gold.


----------



## DamageInc

Sillywizard said:


> Yo, I watch Rick and Morty, it has a very high intelligence factor as well, but it can be very crude.
> Futurama is a cut above everything else. I'm hoping HBO or Netflix picks it up and produces new seasons of it!



High intelligence factor? Do you mean for a cartoon or overall?

And what's wrong with being crude?



StonedEdge said:


> As long as Family Guy never sees the light of day ever again I'll be happy. What a cheap, POS show that was. Now Futurama and the first 15 years of the Simpsons...pure gold.



The Simpsons was only good from season 3 to 8. It's amazing how it turned into complete garbage after that 5 year sprint.


----------



## Anton

my 2 year old


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Our Hawaiian Tel. package has quite a few movie channels that show older films. Don't mind B&W stepping back in time. Spencer Tracy became one of my favorite actors just watching old movies. Some nice gals too.

I search movies if looks decent tape it. I end up deleting most after first 5 minutes. You can find some gems. Agree that good movies today are few & far between.


----------



## TheCaptain

Southpark. With our 14yo daughter. Sick and crude but humorously spot on in so many non PC ways.


----------



## oval99

> I'm watching Futurama from season 1, episode 1 AGAIN! Best &#128250; series ever*



Futurama ROCKED for the first run (3 seasons I think?). Funny, very clever, and with that acidic Groening humor to tie it all together. I especially liked the one where Fry gets stuck in that mental asylum for robots with Bender. "The only disks I'll accept are Oreos -- and then only in the mouth!" And who doesn't love Zoidberg, the crustacean humanoid doctor with the accent and mannerisms of a NY Jew? I lost track of it after that, but I'm glad Comedy Central revived it anyway.



> As long as Family Guy never sees the light of day ever again I'll be happy. What a cheap, POS show that was. Now Futurama and the first 15 years of the Simpsons...pure gold.



I have to stick up for Family Guy. The first four seasons or so had some real belly laughs. Kind of like a cartooon version of "Married with Children" (another guilty pleasure). But it tanked fast: now it's just lazy and mean-spirited.

I also agree with you that (roughly) the first 15 years of The Simpsons was gold. Because I'm a hopeless Simpsons geek, I'll give you my breakdown, complete with gratuitous knife metaphors!

-Seasons 3-8: golden age. Like a Murray Carter knife or a Shigefusa. You're in awe of the craft.
-Seasons 9-10: silver age. Still a beautiful blade that sings, like a Takamura Hana Damascus.
-Seasons 11-13: Bronze Age. Well, it ain't as pretty as the other knives in the rack and it certainly doesn't feel as special, but it still gets the job done better than a Western knife.
-Seasons 14-present: tin (that means garbage. It's still called The Simpsons, but it ain't the Simpsons). Pure Cutco. DULL Cutco.

-The great thing about the later seasons is the elastic nature of the episodes: they got looser and the self-referential humor was great. Case in point: the "behind the laughter" ep, and that bit where Homer's in the hammock reading "Blue Pants Monthly":rofl2:


----------



## oval99

A note to film fans and Apple TV owners: DVD/Blu-Ray company Shout! Factory has its own channel. Now featured is a bunch of vintage Dick Cavett interviews with musicians, comedians, and film personalities. The film ones are amazing: Orson Welles, Bette Davis, Robert Mitchum, Katherine Hepburn and many more. My favorites are Welles and especially Hepburn. This was probably the only video interview Hepburn did, and it's a stunner. It clocks in at over 2 hours and I never realized what a fascinating and strong lady she was. There will never be another one like her. Talk shows today? Puh-leeze. It's just a way for airhead celebrities to plug their newest movie/album/whatever. THIS was when tv TALKED. See it on youtube below:

[video=youtube;eYOS2hSgi7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYOS2hSgi7g[/video]


----------



## limpet

oval99 said:


> A ton of good points there. I largely just "showroom" most of my viewing now via streaming (Netflix/iTunes/Vudu/Filmstruck) and only if I really love a film will I buy it. I've also swung back to a lot of classics. One thing that stands the test of time with them is the incredible writing. And the editing. A filmmaker told me that Hollywood has forgotten how to edit ever since those nonlinear editing decks came into fashion in the '80s. Now the editing is so rat-tat-tat that it's more like strobing. There's no sense of movement and rhythm (or even coherence -- see the Bourne sequels for that). Look at an old Hollywood musical: the camera stays mostly still so you can see THE ACTORS MOVE, not the camera. Hong Kong beat Hollywood at its own game in the late 70s-90s by understanding that the camera should stay still to allow the martial artists to steal the show. I remember reading about how disappointed Jackie Chan was when he came to the US for the first time to shoot THE PROTECTOR. He was so excited to work in Hollywood, the land of the musicals that he loved as a kid. He was so disappointed when he realized how far Hollywood had fallen, and realized that Hong Kong filmmakers made the best movies.



Agree, mostly. Though I wouldn't say Hong Kong movies are better by default. What's interesting is that many big action/adventure movies made in Hollywood are now being targeted at the growing Chinese 3D Cinema market. Such pesky things as "script" and "screenplay" would just be lost in translation so who cares? :|

Here's an entertaining and educational clip about editing that picks apart Sucicide Squad. 

[video=youtube;mDclQowcE9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDclQowcE9I[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

No edutainment/film criticism I've seen has surpassed that of Red Letter Media's Mr. Plinkett Star Wars reviews. Highly recommended.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Damage I think the interesting thing about Better Call Saul is that you get a protagonist which fits a stereotype that is *usually* (not here) kicked from deus ex machina to deus ex machina in comedy. Thoroughly subverted. A comedic protagonist left with full agency, now that is a chimp with a machine gun


----------



## DamageInc

Hit the nail on the head. 

I never really believed in Walter White's journey from a wimp to a ruthless killer. It seemed so forced and unnatural. Jimmy becoming Saul is much more believable.

The funny thing is that when I heard they were doing a Saul Goodman spin-off, I thought it was gonna be a 1 case per week comedy show where Saul goes through lawyer-y hijinks with wacky/sketchy clients. I was pleasantly surprised when it turned out to be a high quality character drama.

I'm gonna laugh my a** off if the first image of season four is Jimmy pulling a burnt chuck-roast out of the oven before getting a phone call.


----------



## jacko9

Fargo!


----------



## jessf

Most recently watched Moana and before that There Will Be Blood for the tenth time.


----------



## DamageInc

jessf said:


> Most recently watched Moana and before that There Will Be Blood for the tenth time.



I was at a screening of There Will Be Blood a few weeks back in Copenhagen. Amazing to see it for the first time on film projection and not digital.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Ahhh ... how could I forget "Nobunaga no chef" (the dorama version based on the manga). Super wack pretext, but ... the japanese put so much dramaturgy and camera work into a TV production?


----------



## jessf

[SUB][/SUB]


DamageInc said:


> I was at a screening of There Will Be Blood a few weeks back in Copenhagen. Amazing to see it for the first time on film projection and not digital.



hands down my favorite film. DDL is a master. No Country for Old Men comes a close second.


----------



## StonedEdge

jessf said:


> [SUB][/SUB]
> 
> hands down my favorite film. DDL is a master. No Country for Old Men comes a close second.



I could watch those two films forever


----------



## DamageInc

jessf said:


> [SUB][/SUB]
> 
> hands down my favorite film. DDL is a master. No Country for Old Men comes a close second.



2007 must have been a good year for you.

Have you seen The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford?


----------



## Badgertooth

kevpenbanc said:


> Any sci fi fans out there ?
> I came across The Expanse recently, one of the best sci fi series I've seen.
> 
> Other than that, with kids at the age that mine are, it's mainly been Peppa Pig, Octonauts, Shaun the Sheep, Thomas and Friends etc for the last 6-7 years.



I've got into Moana. But like a lot.


----------



## Badgertooth

The Bridge original Swedish/Danish 

Black Mirror - all you TZ heads need this in your life. But like, reaaaaally need this.

Stranger Things - Where have you been if you haven't seen it

Mr. Robot

Rewatching The Wire

Archer

Peep Show

I debated whether I should write it down but fuqit, Riverdale. And I'm weirdly compelled


----------



## Badgertooth

Some more British magic:

Broadchurch

Happy Valley


----------



## malexthekid

Badgertooth said:


> I've got into Moana. But like a lot.



Haha. I have been asking myself is 8 to 12 weeks old too early for Despicable Me 3.


----------



## Badgertooth

malexthekid said:


> Haha. I have been asking myself is 8 to 12 weeks old too early for Despicable Me 3.



I actually did some amazing film watching when my oldest was that age because I'd just sit with her trying to get her to sleep for hours at a time. Watched some crazy stuff like Tree of Life and Antichrist


----------



## DamageInc

Kinda grim watching Antichrist with your young child in the room.

That's like sitting down and watching Mulholland Drive with your depressed failed actress friend.


----------



## Badgertooth

DamageInc said:


> Kinda grim watching Antichrist with your young child in the room.
> 
> That's like sitting down and watching Mulholland Drive with your depressed failed actress friend.



Considering its premise and opening salvo... yes. But to a 2 month old with colic it means nothing.


----------



## DamageInc

Yes of course, I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Badgertooth

She's four now and I found her thumbing through one of my Saga trade paperbacks and having to explain why a naked robot was stabbing someone in the face


----------



## jessf

DamageInc said:


> 2007 must have been a good year for you.
> 
> Have you seen The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford?



Oh yes. I don't recall how many times but thanks for the reminder as ill need to watch it again.


----------



## crockerculinary

GLOW (gorgeous ladies of wrestling) on netflix was pretty entertaining.


----------



## oval99

DamageInc said:


> Kinda grim watching Antichrist with your young child in the room.
> 
> That's like sitting down and watching Mulholland Drive with your depressed failed actress friend.



Still not as bad as my friend who took _a blind date_ to Pasolini's Salo: Or the 120 Days of Sodom. That's worse than the DeNiro/Cybill Shepherd date in Taxi Driver in my book. The mind boggles.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@oval99 If that blind date is successful... and you're hardcore open... she's a keeper!


----------



## oval99

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @oval99 If that blind date is successful... and you're hardcore open... she's a keeper!



LOL!


----------



## limpet

TheCaptain said:


> When I do get in the mood to go back in time (warning: GEEK! alert ahead) I pull out my Babylon 5 DVD's. IMHO another show that was not given the love it deserved.
> 
> Forget the whole space opera thing, it was extremely well written AND acted with numerous major and minor plot arcs which were weaved together in a masterpiece of storytelling. The interplay among the two actors playing (supposedly) mortal enemies was art in action.



Indeed. Epic series, more so than for example any Star Trek variant. because it all fits together over all seasons. Usually, the first season in these types of series contains a lot of trial and error, but here I like how much important stuff they introduced and connected it to later seasons. Well, as I remember it, the last season was a bit to much epilogue for me, but otherwise a really good show.

Now some technical nitpicking: Watching it in anamorphic widescreen on DVD means upscaled CGI scenes (space battles with ships etc) with a lot of cringe-worthy jaggies and other scaling artififacts. Those scenes were unfortunately mastered digitally in regular academy format, standard definition, while the live action was filmed with real movie cameras prepared and framed for cropped widescreen. So if they want to make a blu-ray they will have to remake all CGI scenes. Not impossible though, since they've done that with Star Trek TOS and NG.


----------



## limpet

oval99 said:


> Yes, my tastes tend to skew towards older films. But I should point out that movies in general are a great escape, even if they're not necessarily "light." And there's still plenty of room for airy, cotton-candy type films. My main complaint is that these types of films these days are _way too long_. There's no excuse for a Transformers or Pirates of the Caribbean movie to be 2+hours. Roger Corman used to make genre films that delivered the goods in a snappy 80 minutes.
> 
> I must say, however, that newer films offer something classics can't: a far more sophisticated understanding of minorities and their stories. "Moonlight" is a prime example of this. I recently watched Hitchcock's Strangers on a Train and was shocked at how "otherized" blacks were in that film: they were shown only in subservient roles and seen but not heard :doublebanghead:. Boy is it desperately needed to see and hear minorities' stories in films now. It's about time.
> 
> Finally, I should also mention I cut my teeth on cult/horror/Hong Kong action films, so I like me some pure escapist fare too:bliss:


As I mentioned in an earlier post, I'm also into old classics and cult classics, more so now than new movies. And you're right, one of the biggest problems with classics are their treatment of minorities and women. Of course, if a movie from the 40s has a story that takes place during the same time period and contains a racist stereotype made for laughs, it's realistic I guess, but still a bit of a party pooper. Like an old-relative-at-a-party-pooper telling an old joke that is no longer acceptable.


----------



## limpet

StonedEdge said:


> Lately I've been on a late night tear of re-watching original Twilight Zone episodes. Man was that show ever ahead of its time on so many levels.



Got them all on blu-ray. Watched the first 3 seasons or so, then I got a bit "full" and took a break.  But you're right, they often contain some really good scifi. Here's one of my favorite scenes from one of my favorite episodes, "The Lonely".

[video=youtube;8SSoBs9diyk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SSoBs9diyk[/video]


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Another BCS/BB thing that strikes me... why did they HAVE to engineer a downfall for Saul in... it's a bit like The Addiction (Ferrara Movie) where the end scene nearly reverses the overall statement ...


----------



## oval99

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Another BCS/BB thing that strikes me... why did they HAVE to engineer a downfall for Saul in... it's a bit like The Addiction (Ferrara Movie) where the end scene nearly reverses the overall statement ...


Never seen The Addiction, but it fills my heart with joy that someone on here knows who Abel Ferrara is. MS. 45 is an all-time favorite.


----------



## oval99

Watching the "San Francisco International" MST3K ep. Some of the funniest riffing Mike and co. ever did.

Also watched my Blu-Ray of TRESPASS. An incredibly punchy, lean, and very mean slab of urban action. Has a great cat-and-mouse/DIE HARD feel to it (right down to the De'voreaux White performance!). This truly was Bob Zemeckis's final hurrah before he did Gump and set American film back decades.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@oval99 the weakness of that movie is that, without the christian morality infused ending (yes I know, Ferrara's christian...), it would be a perfect case for "viable to be atheist/amoral/satanist, if you are willing to handle that you're on your own about the consequences, no more no less"  [video=youtube;xynKKfXmNv0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xynKKfXmNv0[/video] key scene. with christopher. walken.


----------



## DamageInc

Saw Nocturnal Animals. Very decent.


----------



## limpet

Hmm, I'll probably rewatch some great movies just to be able to rant about them in this thread.  I apologize for often pushing "artsy" or "weird" movies, but mainstream Hollywood movies needs no recommendation, you will probably watch them by accident anyway. 

Just rewatched the masterpiece *Last Year at Marienbad* from 1961, directed by Alain Resnais. It's a French movie, it's black & white, it has a lot of talking, it has a weird soundtrack and it has a very slow pacing. So it's not for everyone. I've seen a lot of movies and this is truly unique. I think the closest someone has come to this is David Lynch.

The story takes place at a large hotel and the guests often behave somewhat like badly programmed robots, repeating themselves, talking superficial nonsense. Everything happens at a very slow pace, it feels like a dream. One man behaves differently. He is trying to convince a woman that they met and fell in love last year. He wants her to leave this place, run away together with him. She initially insists he must be wrong, but slowly, slowly she changes from her robot self, showing more feelings. Maybe she is starting to remember something?

Intentionally weird movie that really needs to be watched more than once. Excellent, truly excellent cinematography and black & white photo. Delphine Seyrig is fantastic as the woman.















Just to demonstrate the excellent photo and cinematography, check out this clip with short cuts from the movie (along with modern music, not the OST obviously).

[video=youtube;lxXTIU3AxQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxXTIU3AxQ4[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

Went and saw Baby Driver last night. Good and entertaining, but not Edgar Wright's best.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

My idea of a good French movie is Et Dieu Crea La Femme  . Can't help myself watching Tour De France.


----------



## TheCaptain

Re-watched Bladerunner with some friends recently. Completely amazed at how well it's held up 33 years later. That soundtrack though...


----------



## StonedEdge

Captain are you kidding me? I re-watched Blade Runner on Sunday night and my first thought was oh my God 80s soundtracks ftw!

It's so bad it's great


----------



## TheCaptain

Dude, you're dissing a Vangelis soundtrack that purposely infused synthesizers into the jazz and classical themes to match the genre of the move! Think about it, total Genius!!!

We're not talking Fast times at Ridgemont High, here! This stuff is timeless!


----------



## StonedEdge

I'm a 1990 baby, please forgive my ignorance in such matters as synth-infused jazz. Although I must say nothing else would really jive with that film. 10/10 from me on the "it's so bad it's good" scale. Timeless indeed both film and soundtrack! Not taking anything away from Vangelis' genius. 

FWIW I've already written off the upcoming version of Bladerunner as a loss in my books.

Edit: Holly ****, that's the first time in a dinosaur's age I've heard anyone mention Fast Times


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Well, born in the 80's, but if you ask me about 80s music... well they had Depeche Mode, Shriekback, and that kind of stuff, all good... they already had metal that emancipated itself from being just biker rock, even better... so...


----------



## TheCaptain

(Grinning wildly) You guys have just not experienced it the same way I did. Saw it the first time on the big screen and it was visually stunning!

Then re-watched it recently with some friends, one of whom is a total fanboy/savant/seriousphotographicmemory genius. His enthusiasm and knowledge of trivia surrounding the movie, and dust up between Vangelis and the director/producer, is epic. Seriously - don't EVER play trivial pursuit with this guy.

It's hard not to enjoy something when you've got a genius friend in the room extolling the virtues of nuances you've missed entirely. I put it in the top 10 greatest sci fy movies of all time.


----------



## Nemo

Brilliant movie. One of the first in the cyberpunk genre IIRC.

Of course the most important question is "did you watch the original or the director's cut"?

Lots of room to debate which is best


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I got DVD's a few years back of some of my favorite movies. Blade Runner directors cut one of them. Easy top 5 best Sci Fy ever.


----------



## DamageInc

Final cut is best cut.

I have both the 180g vinyl and the SACD of the Blade Runner soundtrack. Absolutely brilliant stuff. Vangelis at his peak. Listen to it all the time.


----------



## Dirt

How bout that reboot eh?


----------



## jessf

Anyone seen The Lobster? If not, you should.


----------



## DamageInc

Dirt said:


> How bout that reboot eh?



The only thing getting my hopes slightly above zero is that Denis Villeneuve is directing it.




jessf said:


> Anyone seen The Lobster? If not, you should.



I found it incredibly tedious, too on the nose regarding social commentary, and for a comedy, not very funny. Though I must admit I like Colin Farrell very much as an actor and he does a fine job as always. I kinda felt bad for him for a long time, as due to his looks, a lot of people just think of him as this "pretty-boy", but he has some serious acting chops.


----------



## Salty dog

TheCaptain said:


> Dude, you're dissing a Vangelis soundtrack that purposely infused synthesizers into the jazz and classical themes to match the genre of the move! Think about it, total Genius!!!
> 
> We're not talking Fast times at Ridgemont High, here! This stuff is timeless!



One of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## jessf

DamageInc said:


> The only thing getting my hopes slightly above zero is that Denis Villeneuve is directing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it incredibly tedious, too on the nose regarding social commentary, and for a comedy, not very funny. Though I must admit I like Colin Farrell very much as an actor and he does a fine job as always. I kinda felt bad for him for a long time, as due to his looks, a lot of people just think of him as this "pretty-boy", but he has some serious acting chops.



Yeah i found it funny in my head but never laghed out loud. Clever is how it felt. I did find the scene where Colin is describing his plan to rachel in "their language" and her fascial reaction priceless.


----------



## TheCaptain

Salty dog said:


> One of my favorite movies of all time.




Fast Times or Blade Runner :groucho:?


----------



## TheCaptain

Dirt said:


> How bout that reboot eh?



I am actually cautiously optimistic. One of the burning fan questions from the original was whether or not Rick Deckard was, himself, a replicant. They've played off that very well in one of the trailers...

"I'd like to ask you some questions..." (happy fangirl clapping)

I'm hoping for brilliance, but will be satisfied as long as it doesn't suck.

And no, I've never seen the directors cut. The few I've watched had too much "artsy" footage added which just seemed to slow down the story line. This one may be different, but I'm good.


----------



## Khorax

Game of Thrones is back on!!! And new season of Orange Is The New Black... and a new season of House of Cards... so much to watch... so little time.


----------



## DamageInc

Good god, the final two episodes of Twin Peaks were intense. Much more impressive than anything I've seen on TV for many years.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Guilty Pleasure Battle Bots on the Science channel.


----------



## DamageInc

Rewatching Goodfellas, Casino, and late era Sopranos. RIP Frank Vincent.


----------



## TheCaptain

Scott Pilgrim vs the world. Guilty pleasure for bonding with me teen when she was home sick.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Kinda cool lady! Just figured I'd say it (& I only have cats but I do the same thing as I travel a bit!) 



TheCaptain said:


> Scott Pilgrim vs the world. Guilty pleasure for bonding with me teen when she was home sick.


----------



## Chef Doom

TheCaptain said:


> Scott Pilgrim vs the world. Guilty pleasure for bonding with me teen when she was home sick.


One of the greatest most underrated movies of all time! It made me buy the soundtracks AND the comic books. The comics were good reading.


----------



## Chef Doom

TheCaptain said:


> It's hard not to enjoy something when you've got a genius friend in the room extolling the virtues of nuances you've missed entirely. I put it in the top 10 greatest sci fy movies of all time.



This is why I stopped hanging around people who are in film school. The garbage I was tricked into watching caused mental damage I am still trying to repair.


----------



## Chef Doom

limpet What a lot of people miss in todays movies is being invested in a scene and dialouge. I blame psychological studies and the gigantic narcissim of big studio actors for damaging how films are made.

People don't hate artsy films so much as we lost the patience for the way those film scenes are shot.


----------



## Chef Doom

Saw Death Race 2050. A shell of its predecessor.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Chef Doom said:


> This is why I stopped hanging around people who are in film school. The garbage I was tricked into watching caused mental damage I am still trying to repair.



Good Luck


----------



## TheCaptain

Can we tell movies are my mindless escape?

The Princess Bride. 

"You keep using that word. I don't think it means what you think it means"

We first watched this with the daughter when she was 6 or 7 so she doesn't remember the deep messages the movie conveys. We just had to watch it again with her this weekend.

So much therapy, so little time...


----------



## limpet

Chef Doom said:


> limpet What a lot of people miss in todays movies is being invested in a scene and dialouge. I blame psychological studies and the gigantic narcissim of big studio actors for damaging how films are made.
> 
> People don't hate artsy films so much as we lost the patience for the way those film scenes are shot.



Myself I blame the big studios and their system more. They have become completely tone deaf and have tremendous problems creating original content. A lot of reboots, remakes, sequels and various universes. And when a braindead movie bombs in the west, it can still make a lot of money in China when shown as a big, mindless FX spectacle. Everything else gets lost in translation. Of course there are some actors that seems to act like big studios themselves (Tom Cruise comes to mind).

One problem for me is that I've seen A LOT of movies, so if a movie doesn't thrill me, it's easy to start noticing all its flaws, analyzing it and start extrapolating possible endings. That's why I'm fond of a bit unconvential movies that don't feel the need to explain everything.


----------



## Nemo

Just re- watching Cold Feet. Turn of the century soapie set in Manchester UK. I had forgotten how well it was done.


----------



## labor of love

IT. IT sux.


----------



## Chef Doom

Watching The 100. 

DAMN THIS EVIL TWISTED NETFLIX ADDICTION!!


----------



## DamageInc

The Ken Burns Vietnam doc is very good so far.


----------



## Dave Martell

DamageInc said:


> The Ken Burns Vietnam doc is very good so far.



That's what I've been watching.


----------



## Chef Doom

Is this pro America or anti America perspective?


----------



## labor of love

Chef Doom said:


> Is this pro America or anti America perspective?



Haha. No comment. But if you're familiar with his work you should know what to expect.


----------



## Salty dog

That's what I've been watching as well. Just finished Episode six. 

I grew up with the war so I find myself fascinated yet conflicted.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'm taking it slow. Lots of new information for me especially in the first couple of episodes. The images are very powerful. Johnson. Oh my. Kinda reminds me of someone else


----------



## miggus

Hahaha, that's great! Even the laughter is similar. B5 was one of the best TV series of the 90s, on par with DS9 if you ask me. Nothing compared to it for the next 10 years, until Battlestar Galactica. Now, with Star Trek Discovery out, we'll see if a new contender is about to arrive. For now, The Expanse is the best contemporary SciFi series out there.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Interesting how even early on some respected leaders thought it was a war that could not be won. 

The toll it took on Vietnam is still felt today with the effects of agent orange.


----------



## StonedEdge

We can thank a wannabe "expert" named Kennan and his horsecrud concept of "containment" and the clueless gullible morons in the WH for Vietnam


----------



## Chef Doom

That and the fact that America has zero experience in successfuly conquering another nation which would have been helpful.


----------



## DamageInc

Went and saw Blade Runner 2049.

I loved it. A perfect sequel in the very meaning of the word. Takes what worked in the original and built upon it, while at the same time working to fix the shortcomings. If this doesn't land Deakins an Oscar, nothing will. So far it's movie of the year for me, but Phantom Thread hasn't come out yet.


----------



## Badgertooth

Having my head bent in by season 3 of Rick & Morty.


----------



## DamageInc

Badgertooth said:


> Having my head bent in by season 3 of Rick & Morty.



I agree. So many terrible episodes this season.


----------



## labor of love

DamageInc said:


> I agree. So many terrible episodes this season.



Wait, so this show has a former glory?


----------



## DamageInc

labor of love said:


> Wait, so this show has a former glory?



Season 1 was alright overall, and season 2 I found slightly better. Season 3 has had maybe 2 decent episodes in my opinion.

As far as cartoons go, as a whole it's fine, if not a little too obnoxious regarding trying way too hard to be perceived as "super smart" with all the edgy throwaway teenage nihilism.


----------



## labor of love

I'm probably content with archer syled nihilism.


----------



## jessf

DamageInc said:


> Went and saw Blade Runner 2049.
> 
> I loved it. A perfect sequel in the very meaning of the word. Takes what worked in the original and built upon it, while at the same time working to fix the shortcomings. If this doesn't land Deakins an Oscar, nothing will. So far it's movie of the year for me, but Phantom Thread hasn't come out yet.



Blade Runner was excellent. Gosling has toned down that thousand yard stare he nailed in Only God Forgives.


----------



## labor of love

I knew blade runner would be a great movie after reading it slumped at the box office. Most people don't have good tastes or just don't "get it".


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Chef Doom if you look at the scripts for some of the better series, there is explicit and strict 5 act structure ... which might keep a motion picture from being even greater, but has likely kept many from utterly sucking.


----------



## Badgertooth

DamageInc said:


> I agree. So many terrible episodes this season.



Haha, I meant I'm really enjoying it. Granted, I'm only 4 episodes deep but I think Pickle Rick may be one of the best things I've ever seen. And I enjoy the throwaway nihilism precisely because it reminds of being a teenager.


----------



## DamageInc

Just watched The Fugitive for the first time in over ten years. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## limpet

I know I've found a masterpiece (imo) when I can rewatch it several times in one week. Maybe I'm becoming old and sentimental, but I adore the movie *Our Little Sister*. Great feel-good movie, that also has some sad moments. Based on a manga.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3756788/

It's a story about three sisters that live together in their grandma's old house. Their father abandoned the family a long time ago for another woman. Their mother couldn't cope and left them as well. The oldest sister is the surrogate mom, feeling great responsibility for what's left of the family. The middle sister doesn't take anything seriously, drinks a lot of beer and ends up with useless boyfriends. The youngest sister is a kind of free spirit hipster.

The movie starts with the news that their father has died. They learn that they have a 15 year old half sister named Suzu. She's the daughter of the woman the father cheated with, but that woman has also passed away. At the funeral, the sisters decide to invite Suzu to move to their house and live with them.

Slowly we get to know these four sisters, bit by bit like a puzzle. There is an element of tension since Suzu has had fifteen years together with the father that abandoned the other three. Suzu feels ashamed that she's basically the result of adultery. The movie is a lot about parent-child relations, both at a young age and as we get older. It's also about the importance to not having to grow up too quickly, to have parent figures you can depend on, to have stability as a young person.

Beautifully filmed and edited. Great work with the camera. Great soundtrack. Great actors.

[video=youtube;NRktvTd5KZo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRktvTd5KZo[/video]

[video=youtube;1GNjSKcBkoE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GNjSKcBkoE[/video]


----------



## DamageInc

Saw a double feature of Bone Tomahawk and Brawl in Cell Block 99 yesterday.

Both seemed to have been dragged straight out of the 70's. Vince did a really good job too.


----------



## K813zra

Kino no Tabi: The Beautiful World - The Animated Series

Not a lot going on that I am interested in this season and this is just another look at the same thing...but it is entertaining nonetheless. 

Not much of a TV/Movie person. More of a short wave broadcast sort of guy but these days there is not much good to listen to.


----------



## Chef Doom

Screw you Netflix and screw the producers of Stranger Things! Why oh why am I up at 1 A.M on a work night to watch this blatant knock off of IT and Firestarter? Damn the sleep gods for this evil curse!


----------



## TheCaptain

Went to see the latest Thor movie yesterday. Not much of a plot, but hey - it's a Thor movie so that's kinda expected. Fairly entertaining for the matinee price.

BUT what got me really excited is the trailer for Pacific Rim Uprising!!! Awesome special effects, bigger robots, and amazing editing. If the movie is even half as exciting as the trailer I'll be seeing it on the big screen a few times. Yea, I know - but it is the most awesome dumb robot movie ever.


----------



## DamageInc

TheCaptain said:


> Went to see the latest Thor movie yesterday. Not much of a plot, but hey - it's a Thor movie so that's kinda expected. Fairly entertaining for the matinee price.
> 
> BUT what got me really excited is the trailer for Pacific Rim Uprising!!! Awesome special effects, bigger robots, and amazing editing. If the movie is even half as exciting as the trailer I'll be seeing it on the big screen a few times. Yea, I know - but it is the most awesome dumb robot movie ever.



Do you like the Transformer movies?


----------



## TheCaptain

DamageInc said:


> Do you like the Transformer movies?


Only sat fully through the first one. The special effects couldn't compensate enough for the awefull script and acting in the second. I mean yea, we are not expecting Oscar material but at least put in some effort.


----------



## Chef Doom

DamageInc said:


> Do you like the Transformer movies?


I would watch a Pacific Rim 5 part epic marathon before I stomach one more pathetic childhood memory ruining Transformers film


----------



## DamageInc

I've just never seen fighting giant robot movies, so I was wondering if there was a difference in quality between Transformers and Pacific Rum.


----------



## TheCaptain

DamageInc said:


> I've just never seen fighting giant robot movies, so I was wondering if there was a difference in quality between Transformers and Pacific Rum.



JMHO but Transformers failed in that it took itself too seriously and forgot is was supposed to be an awesomely stupid robot movie.

Pacific Rim never lost sight of that. Plus they kept the human element in the forefront so you got invested in the characters even as you were loving the over the top mecha and battle scenes. You know it was stupid and totally unbelievable, but were having so much pure fun watching it that you didn't care. 

Add to that a soundtrack that somehow manages to merge heavy rock guitar and orchestral symphonies and it's just pure, awesome, mindless, entertainment.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

"heavy rock guitar and orchestral symphonies" 

This is a dangerous taste, it can lead you to black metal.


----------



## Chef Doom

Although Pacific Rim does not have the same monstrous budget it is still better paired with popcorn and sugar drinks in comparison


----------



## Chef Doom

Also traditionaly in Transformers the human element was pretty neglegent where now they apply the 'We are in this together, cant succeed without us' plotlines which I feel is completely rediculous.


----------



## DamageInc

I just saw Eyes Wide Shut again.

I liked it more this time.


----------



## TheCaptain

Blade Runner 2049. It was good but very slow paced. A few plot twists I didn't see coming. It was ok.


----------



## PalmRoyale

We watched Blade Runner 2049 yesterday and it's an insult to the first movie. Everything.... happens.... in.... half.... time, it jumps around to much and leaves too much out and everything K does is so Deckard can meet his daughter? And Villeneuve needed almost 3 hours to tell that story? This abomination should never have been made. This movie goes to show that even a once respectable director like Scott will whore out for money.


----------



## DamageInc

PalmRoyale said:


> We watched Blade Runner 2049 yesterday and it's an insult to the first movie. Everything.... happens.... in.... half.... time, it jumps around to much and leaves too much out and everything K does is so Deckard can meet his daughter? And Villeneuve needed almost 3 hours to tell that story? This abomination should never have been made. This movie goes to show that even a once respectable director like Scott will whore out for money.



I don't agree at all. The original Blade Runner as also a very slow moving film with ambiguity. Remember the "enhance, zoom in" scene that is Deckard in a sofa looking a picture for 20 minutes? Nothing in this film is as slow as that, I know that much. I don't understand what you mean about jumping around, and "leaving things out" has forever been a staple of noir. Leaving things for the viewer to think over is a good thing for what is in basis a noir detective film.

*Spoilers**Spoilers**Spoilers**Spoilers**Spoilers**Spoilers**Spoilers*

K has a character arc over the course of the movie starting with him being basically a drone with a hint of longing for more. The second he gets an idea of the possibility of him being special in any sort of way, being born and having a mother and father who wanted him, he wants nothing more in the world than to meet them. After finding out that he was not special, but rather just the automaton he feared he always was, he decides to break the mold. This is happens in the scene where he is standing on the bridge and the giant generic Joi hologram calls him Joe, a name he thought to be unique to him. This scene can be used to interpret many things about his relationship to Joi, but they all mean that while he knows nothing can be done for himself at this point, that experience of being reunited with long-lost parents is something he can do for someone else, a going above his original programming for a higher calling. Instead of joining the rebellion and killing Deckard, he saves his life so that others can have the one thing that K himself had been longing for. It was the greatest thing he could have given his life for, and he dies knowing that.

In simple terms, everything K did during the film up to around the last 20 minutes was for selfish reasons, which then shift into selfless reasons after a revelation. I don't see how one can hate that as a character arc and call it an abomination. It's more than what Deckard had in the original. Luv was also quite an interesting character regarding how Wallace kept her effective through high narcissism and needing to be loved by others. K rejects her advances and she turns into a sadist for it, even boasting the proclamation "I'm the best" after thinking she stabbed him to death at the sea wall.

With all this and the beautiful score, set design and cinematography, the best acting Harrison Ford has done in 20 years, and the Joi ambiguity ideas, I think it's a shame that you found it boring and long and took nothing away from it.


----------



## PalmRoyale

Well, I found it boring and uninteresting. Nothing you can do about it.


----------



## DamageInc

Fair enough.


----------



## Bill13

Saw the new Jumanji movie. Big fan of Karen Gillan from her days as a companion of the Dr, Dr Who that is). Fun movie I will watch again once it's streaming.


----------



## TheCaptain

Kingsmen 2. Anticipointment. I was really looking forward to it also. The action scenes were overdone.


----------



## PalmRoyale

Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets. It's typical Luc Besson movie and I loved it.


----------



## StonedEdge

Haven't watched anything other than King of the Hill reruns inna while but Im anxious and excited for the X Files season 11 episode 1 to air tonight. 

Not a huge fan of the re-boot so far but I'm just happy that Anderson and Duchovny are reunited on TV once again...the greatest love story that never was.


----------



## JMJones

I really enjoyed watching Sicario the other day.


----------



## DamageInc

JMJones said:


> I really enjoyed watching Sicario the other day.



I'm kinda worried about the sequel. From the trailer it looks like it's dumbed down.


----------



## Seth

Longmire; Netflix series about a sheriff in Wyoming - about as far from the city Jewish culture as you can get and so really interesting. I'm mostly reading the books though.


----------



## TheCaptain

Dunkirk. Very, very well done. My only complaint is too much use of the Shepard tone. After awhile I became hyper aware of it.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

Really liked Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy directed by Thomas Alfredson (based on the John Le Carré book). Not really a new movie, but the newer ones didn't impress me so far.


----------



## Paraffin

Rented the Blue-ray for Guardians of the Galaxy 2 on Netflix for the big projector, and it was fine. My wife loved it, and I'm never sure how she'll react to big budget cartoons like this. Looking forward to the new Blade Runner when it's out for home formats. We also re-watched "The Prestige" which is a great movie, and that means I have to re-read the book again, which is different from the movie but equally good.


----------



## DamageInc

Just saw A Ghost Story and I must say that I highly enjoyed it. A very poignant experience.


----------



## StonedEdge

Re-watched The Thin Red Line last night (after watching the new X Files episode obviously) and WOW is all I have to say. A war movie about humanity with a great cast, introspective script and a killer Hans Zimmer score. Haven't seen it since it's release in '98 and let's just say I understand it as a totally different film now.


----------



## DamageInc

StonedEdge said:


> Re-watched The Thin Red Line last night (after watching the new X Files episode obviously) and WOW is all I have to say. A war movie about humanity with a great cast, introspective script and a killer Hans Zimmer score. Haven't seen it since it's release in '98 and let's just say I understand it as a totally different film now.



I'm kinda sad Malick's new releases aren't near the level of what he did with Thin Red Line.


----------



## limpet

Something (relatively) new from Ghibli that was actually great in the feelings, not just visuals. Wow.

[video=youtube;PZq4uuMP8ss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZq4uuMP8ss[/video]


----------



## StonedEdge

DamageInc said:


> I'm kinda sad Malick's new releases aren't near the level of what he did with Thin Red Line.


I know! Showed so much promise!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

StonedEdge said:


> Re-watched The Thin Red Line last night (after watching the new X Files episode obviously) and WOW is all I have to say. A war movie about humanity with a great cast, introspective script and a killer Hans Zimmer score. Haven't seen it since it's release in '98 and let's just say I understand it as a totally different film now.



Das Boot and Thin Red Line are a couple of my favorite war flicks. Both are masterpieces


----------



## labor of love

New blade runner and the Vietnam War documentary by ken burns.


----------



## DamageInc

I saw The Death of Stalin two weeks ago. Extremely funny, but had some seriously nerve wracking moments as well. What's even more funny is it getting banned in Russia. I really enjoyed it a lot and will be getting it on Blu-Ray.

I also went and saw Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri. While I still think In Bruges is the best thing McDonagh has done to date, the acting in this was superb. Sam Rockwell and Frances McDormand in particular. The writing was a little bit predictable in the end, but great stuff nonetheless. I hated the CGI deer. Damn that was distracting.


----------



## StonedEdge

Being a history/military nerd I'm itching to see 12 Strong even tho I know the true story of the pre-invasion of Afghanistan in the Tora Bora mountains (known as the "Super Bowl" of special operations) will be butchered by Hollywood. Will report back.


----------



## DamageInc

Just saw The Killing of a Sacred Deer.

Strange.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Winter Olympics in South Korea


----------



## panda

altered carbon on netflix, hella good!!


----------



## Doug

panda said:


> altered carbon on netflix, hella good!!



+1. Hope there's a second season.


----------



## PalmRoyale

Apparently this is from a Polish children's tv show. I found it mesmerizing :laugh:

https://youtu.be/D_h2G6QMMjA


----------



## labor of love

First 2 episodes of electric dreams seem promising. I really want to see darkest hour and Dunkirk ASAP.


----------



## PalmRoyale

Dunkirk was such a big disappointment. Darkest hour however is a good movie with a great performance by Oldman.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah, I figured as much. Ill be approaching Dunkirk with low expectations. Still wanna see it.


----------



## PalmRoyale

Dunkirk is more like an account of what happened. I found it quite cold and detached.


----------



## labor of love

PalmRoyale said:


> Dunkirk is more like an account of what happened. I found it quite cold and detached.



I love cold and detached!


----------



## TheCaptain

The Lego Batman movie. Actually thought it was better than most of the live action ones.


----------



## Paraffin

Watched the first episode of Altered Carbon. 

I dunno... I read the three book series this is based on, years ago. It's always difficult to see actor's faces replacing the images you have in your head from reading, and in this case it's even more jarring because the "sleeving" thing into new bodies carries Takeshi's personality more consistently in the books, when you don't have to relate to the appearance of actors onscreen. 

Also, the books are super-violent and more than a little twisted in parts, and I wonder how much of that can be translated to the screen. It might be just generic sci-fi, if they can't get that edge across without too much backlash. Anyway, I'll watch the next episodes for sure.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Boy the Glacial Melt countries are cleaning up in the Winter Oympics


----------



## Keith Sinclair

labor of love said:


> I love cold and detached!



Got Dunkirk & the new Bladerunner from 1.25 machine at grocery store. Library has lots of DVD's, but later run flicks have a waiting list.

I am a WW2 history junkie. Dunkirk was pretty accurate about the men on the groin & the German Stuka's bombing it. How they used vehicles as a walkway for shallow draft vessels. One survivor of around 600 on a ship that was hit with torpedo broke in half & sank. Spitfires, ME 109's, Stukas. Many of the small craft vessels used in the movie were the actual boats preserved that actually were at Dunkirk.

Of coarse fiction was used to create characters. The movie jumps scenes a lot which makes it seem disjointed. I had low expectations so at least was based on what really happened. The empty beach scenes with lines of men with no boats in sight was a little too much. That beach was crowded with men and equipment. They could have made that more real with special effects if they didn't want to hire too many extras.


----------



## labor of love

keithsaltydog said:


> Got Dunkirk & the new Bladerunner from 1.25 machine at grocery store. Library has lots of DVD's, but later run flicks have a waiting list.
> 
> I am a WW2 history junkie. Dunkirk was pretty accurate about the men on the groin & the German Stuka's bombing it. How they used vehicles as a walkway for shallow draft vessels. One survivor of around 600 on a ship that was hit with torpedo broke in half & sank. Spitfires, ME 109's, Stukas. Many of the small craft vessels used in the movie were the actual boats preserved that actually were at Dunkirk.
> 
> Of coarse fiction was used to create characters. The movie jumps scenes a lot which makes it seem disjointed. I had low expectations so at least was based on what really happened. The empty beach scenes with lines of men with no boats in sight was a little too much. That beach was crowded with men and equipment. They could have made that more real with special effects if they didn't want to hire too many extras.


Yeah, I basically agree with all of this. Just watched it yesterday. Had low expectations for the film and I walked away pleased. I think anyone thats a fan of Christopher Nolans directing would like this.


----------



## Anton

labor of love said:


> Yeah, I basically agree with all of this. Just watched it yesterday. Had low expectations for the film and I walked away pleased. I think anyone thats a fan of Christopher Nolans directing would like this.



It really helps understand what went into the movie and why it was shot this way if you watch some of the behind the scenes. I had the good fortune of attending a screening with Nolan where he spent more than 1 hr in a Q&A with Favreau, it made it 2x better for me, blew me away really. In a theater the sound is also some of the best match to movie.


----------



## Anton

Paraffin said:


> Watched the first episode of Altered Carbon.
> 
> I dunno... I read the three book series this is based on, years ago. It's always difficult to see actor's faces replacing the images you have in your head from reading, and in this case it's even more jarring because the "sleeving" thing into new bodies carries Takeshi's personality more consistently in the books, when you don't have to relate to the appearance of actors onscreen.
> 
> Also, the books are super-violent and more than a little twisted in parts, and I wonder how much of that can be translated to the screen. It might be just generic sci-fi, if they can't get that edge across without too much backlash. Anyway, I'll watch the next episodes for sure.



i made it to the 3rd episode and dropped it. The acting of the female cop was too much and just got diluted IMO


----------



## DamageInc

Just saw The Hunt again. What a mood killer.


----------



## jacko9

Cartoon President is outstanding


----------



## panda

Anton said:


> i made it to the 3rd episode and dropped it. The acting of the female cop was too much and just got diluted IMO


her acting is bad, but she's hot as hell so i call it a wash.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Anyone out there watching Winter Olympics? I enjoy them esp. since they put in snowboard halfpipe & slopestyle. Both men & women's. Skeleton going headfirst on a sled at high speed great stuff. All the skiing esp. like the steep downhill. Ice Hockey both genders.

Surfed many years never done any winter sports, but love to watch it every 4 years.

Hooked on the skating. Japan's Hanyu repeated Gold deserved it he was the best. Skating not just technical the best have that IT factor start to finish. 

I love the pairs it is man & woman chemistry blades on ice. The Ice Dancing is awesome to watch. Just finished the Gold & Silver Canadians & French were spectacular. The Americans Alex & Maia Shibutani brother & sister team won bronze.

The Russians have dominated Ice Dancing lots of Golds & always on the podium. They missed this year finishing fifth. The pair Soloviev & Bobrova were great too, one of the most fun pairs to watch. She was mesmerizing.


----------



## Bill13

Love the 1/2 pipe snowboard mens and womens, found the skiing 1/2 pipe for women was not that great. Loving all the downhill stuff, skeleton, aerial tricks, and womens hockey.

Can't get into figure skating, and now NBC has managed to make it political too, so I'm really done, but love the speed skating.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Snowboards have more control on 1/2 pipe than ski's. Like the speed skating too when they race them together it is like demolition derby. Now they are doing timed pairs a lot probably more accurate as to who should win best time, but not as exciting.

NBC is the Liberal network do not think the Olympics should be a platform for gay pride. Wish could post the Russian & Canadian Ice dance what can I say I love it.


----------



## K813zra

Find myself liking this anime season. That is to say that I actually found something to watch...lol. I am a total slice of life geek.

Yuru Camp: 

https://myanimelist.net/anime/34798/Yuru_Camp&#9651;?q=Yuru Camp

Sora Yori Mo Tooi Basho:

https://myanimelist.net/anime/35839/Sora_yori_mo_Tooi_Basho

No clue what to watch once these two finish...Maybe one of the other 100+ anime on my PTW list.

That aside I watch the new Jumanji movie with my wife, it was okay. We also watched Three Billboards Outside Ebbing Missouri last night and it was 'meh'. Last weekend it was Murder on the Orient Express and Victoria and Abdul. I liked both but preferred the latter.


----------



## StonedEdge

Anyone seen Annihilation? The sci fi nerd within me is dying to see it.


----------



## DamageInc

StonedEdge said:


> Anyone seen Annihilation? The sci fi nerd within me is dying to see it.



I wanted to see it based on that it is the same director who did Ex Machina, but I can't stand Natalie "wet cardboard" Portman, so I'm on the fence.


----------



## StonedEdge

DamageInc said:


> I wanted to see it based on that it is the same director who did Ex Machina, but I can't stand Natalie "wet cardboard" Portman, so I'm on the fence.


I agree about Portman, shes a pretty believeable actress tho but very dry at times. But the graphic novels that are the basis for the movie are pretty rad. I need more friends who dig sci fi.


----------



## McMan

Keith Sinclair said:


> Winter Olympics in South Korea



"Icarus" (2017) is good post-Olympics watching :biggrin:


----------



## PalmRoyale

I was flipping through channels and what did I see.... Airwolf :laugh: Remember the name of the lead character? Stringfellow Hawk :doublethumbsup:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@PalmRoyale interestingly almost only referred to as Huckleberry in the german sync. And don't we hate it when the actors behind youth heroes completely lose it...


----------



## gaijin

OK, this was the weirdest thing so far this year I think... "Saataana Kanit", or in English "******* bunnies": 

A middle aged man in finnish suburbia gets a bit upset when a satanist sex cult moves in next door. Irritation follows. And squash. 

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/****ingbunnies/249551290


----------



## DamageInc

I saw Atomic Blonde yesterday and I didn't really enjoy it that much.


----------



## panda

'gook' on Netflix, it's in black & white and it's hella good.


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> 'gook' on Netflix, it's in black & white and it's hella good.



oh wow. Not many people I know or play cards with would see this as pure quality film making and photography. Respect


----------



## K813zra

DamageInc said:


> I saw Atomic Blonde yesterday and I didn't really enjoy it that much.



Yeah, I saw that on the shelf at the local video store and thought it wasn't going to be so great. This just reassures that. Think I'll avoid it.


----------



## Anton

K813zra said:


> Yeah, I saw that on the shelf at the local video store and thought it wasn't going to be so great. This just reassures that. Think I'll avoid it.



there are no local video stores where I live anymore. Sadly. I miss those days.


----------



## panda

I'll move to cali eventually. When the day comes we'll knock back some soju shots and play some spades!!


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> I'll move to cali eventually. When the day comes we'll knock back some soju shots and play some spades!!



just let me know.


----------



## DamageInc

Casino.

I like it more than Goodfellas.


----------



## Bill13

An old TV show - Monk. The main actor is fantastic. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0312172/
I have some picky habits when working, so he makes me feel a bit more normal.


----------



## DamageInc

Bill13 said:


> An old TV show - Monk. The main actor is fantastic. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0312172/
> I have some picky habits when working, so he makes me feel a bit more normal.



While I am not a huge fan of Monk, Tony Shalhoub is a very good actor.


----------



## DamageInc

I saw Joint Security Area yesterday. I liked it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Like nature shows watched Galapagos on Nat. Geo. channel 3 hours long excellent. Think it was made in 2007.

Same channel watched first episode of One Strange Rock if you missed it Deff. worth watching got the whole series on my timer. The Diatom blooms seen from space produce much of earths oxygen. The show gives a sense of how interconnected life on Earth is.


----------



## DamageInc

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy again.

I still like it a whole lot.


----------



## Paraffin

Just watched "Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri" on a Netflix blueray. Good story, great acting. Both lead actress and supporting actor deserved their Oscars. Woody Harrelson did a great job too.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

One of my channels had a all day Alfred Hitchcock movies going back to the 1940's. Many classics I had seen but caught a few that missed. Frenzy 1972 and Marnie 1964 great flic with Tippi Hedren and Sean Connery.


----------



## labor of love

Watched The Passion of the Christ for Easter. A sequel is actually in the works.


----------



## minibatataman

I heard about that.... will be interesting to see how they're gonna continue the story 
I finally started watching Dark on netflix, so far so good.


----------



## Casaluz

Altered Carbon (Netflix). I really liked it and I thought it did a fairly good job transalating from the book even though the story line deviates from it in some important aspects/ Fantastic recreation of the world in the story


----------



## minibatataman

It's pretty good, some parts made more sense in show even. If you like that type you should check out the expanse.


----------



## DamageInc

I saw the Lynne Ramsay film You Were Never Really Here this afternoon. It was very very good and I highly recommend it.


----------



## K813zra

Amanchu! Advance

https://myanimelist.net/anime/36800/Amanchu_Advance

The first season was okay so I will give the second season a go. Not going to beat Yuru Camp and Sora yori mo tooi Basho though. My top picks thus far this season.


----------



## labor of love

Watched mindhunter season 1. The history of the FBI slowly embracing behavioral psychology is interesting, although its a drama so plenty of embellishments. Pretty good show if the subject matter is of interest to you.


----------



## Chef Doom

I have been noticing the increase in emotional drama in a lot of sci -fi and action shows. The emotional masturbation is starting to annoy me. It's as if testosterone has been banned from the story board meetings and is on an on-call contract for action scenes only.


----------



## StonedEdge

With the pussification of our society, it was only a matter of time before it was manifested on-screen....those artsy cinema types are usually very left-leaning, after all.


----------



## Bill13

labor of love said:


> Watched mindhunter season 1. The history of the FBI slowly embracing behavioral psychology is interesting, although its a drama so plenty of embellishments. Pretty good show if the subject matter is of interest to you.



I love that stuff but.... the sniper attacks that happened around DC years ago show that these theories have problems. As an electrical contractor I had three white Ford cargo vans, one got pulled over and we all got lots of creeped out looks. That part was an eye witness problem. But the FBI said it would be a middle aged white guy who was a loner. Turned out to be two black guys, one middle aged and one a teenager - in a light blue sedan.


----------



## Bill13

Chef Doom said:


> I have been noticing the increase in emotional drama in a lot of sci -fi and action shows. The emotional masturbation is starting to annoy me. It's as if testosterone has been banned from the story board meetings and is on an on-call contract for action scenes only.



On target as usual CD. All this emotional blah blah blah makes me want to watch a Dirty Harry; or maybe a great western with John Wayne or Clint Eastwood. I blame the colleges and the pajama boys that lap it up.


----------



## StonedEdge

Bill13 said:


> I love that stuff but.... the sniper attacks that happened around DC years ago show that these theories have problems. As an electrical contractor I had three white Ford cargo vans, one got pulled over and we all got lots of creeped out looks. That part was an eye witness problem. But the FBI said it would be a middle aged white guy who was a loner. Turned out to be two black guys, one middle aged and one a teenager - in a light blue sedan.


Funny thing is, when the FBI released their "profile" of a middle aged white loner..Dave Chappelle called BS, saying it had to be a black dude because it seemed he took weekends off from sniping innocent civilians...turns out he was right. I'll try and find the video clip


----------



## DamageInc

Bill13 said:


> On target as usual CD. All this emotional blah blah blah makes me want to watch a Dirty Harry; or maybe a great western with John Wayne or Clint Eastwood. I blame the colleges and the pajama boys that lap it up.



Have you seen Bone Tomahawk?

And do you count Unforgiven as having emotional blah blah blah?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@ChefDoom you very nearly pushed me into a mixed-feelings ST DIS rant


----------



## Juztian

Mindhunter is a really good show, also Manhunt: Unabomber is in the same spirit ish, highly recommend it.


----------



## minibatataman

Juztian said:


> Mindhunter is a really good show, also Manhunt: Unabomber is in the same spirit ish, highly recommend it.



Mindhunter was amazing. But then again I'm a sucker for anything Anna Torv


----------



## labor of love

Juztian said:


> Mindhunter is a really good show, also Manhunt: Unabomber is in the same spirit ish, highly recommend it.



Yeah I liked manhunt enough. Couldve been better.


----------



## Chef Doom

DamageInc said:


> Have you seen Bone Tomahawk?
> 
> And do you count Unforgiven as having emotional blah blah blah?


Wasn't Unforgiven made in 1992, or is this a new show?


----------



## Chef Doom

StonedEdge said:


> With the pussification of our society, it was only a matter of time before it was manifested on-screen....those artsy cinema types are usually very left-leaning, after all.


The worst offenders are the superhero shows. The Flash would be great if Barry Allen wasn't on the verge of crying every third episode. Why they think the Green Arrow would have time for all of these emotional breakdowns is beyond me. 

I have a special grip with Supergirl. I don't know who this whiney childish brat is they have written in the show, but in the comics and cartoons she is a cocky bytch in a good way that makes her character interesting and looks down on most of her adversaries with high snobery.


----------



## Chef Doom

Bill13 said:


> On target as usual CD. All this emotional blah blah blah makes me want to watch a Dirty Harry; or maybe a great western with John Wayne or Clint Eastwood. I blame the colleges and the pajama boys that lap it up.


The agenda is real. I remember when American cartoons were fun and light hearted while Asian cartoons were depressing with stiff lessons to be learned. Now there is this we are in this together, lets make our enemies our friends garbage that makes younger kids delusional. 

Plus these young men have been convinced that it is okay to cry in public. Utterly Disgusting.


----------



## Neko

I've been watching Money Heist on Netflix, it's in Spanish with subtitles. Well written, convincing acting and Ursula Corbero certainly helps as well :wink:


----------



## Juztian

labor of love said:


> Yeah I liked manhunt enough. Couldve been better.



Certainly could have been better but I still hope there will be more to come. Mindhunter is in a league of it's own.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Chef Doom the most worrying thing is that all this "glorification of the mystical decent human being, while moving the goalposts" behaviour seems to be openly or secretly understood even by its unquestioning followers as a TRENDY thing. TRENDS tend to spawn their opposite trend when people get bored of it. And what will follow then ... me, you, he, she, it, will retch.


----------



## Chef Doom

It's pretty clear the propaganda is being used for evil.


----------



## labor of love

Drive is still masculine AF, if thats what were even talking about.


----------



## Chef Doom

StonedEdge said:


> Funny thing is, when the FBI released their "profile" of a middle aged white loner..Dave Chappelle called BS, saying it had to be a black dude because it seemed he took weekends off from sniping innocent civilians...turns out he was right. I'll try and find the video clip


It's so rare for black people to do random killings that there wasn't enough data to build that type of profile. 

The dirty secret is that most violent crimes are due to known associates which is why governments are so tough on terrorism.


----------



## Chef Doom

labor of love said:


> Drive is still masculine AF, if thats what were even talking about.


Isn't that the show that was cancelled a decade ago after one season? 

Poor Nathan Fillion, he seems to attract some of the best written shows to star in that don't last a season. The viewers that would have watched that show are on Netflix and Hulu. The only people left on network television mainly watches sports and reality tv.


----------



## DamageInc

It's also a film where Albert Brooks does some great acting.


----------



## labor of love

Haha! I really liked firefly! But the other drive is fantastic!



Chef Doom said:


> Isn't that the show that was cancelled a decade ago after one season?
> 
> Poor Nathan Fillion, he seems to attract some of the best written shows to star in that don't last a season. The viewers that would have watched that show are on Netflix and Hulu. The only people left on network television mainly watches sports and reality tv.


----------



## Chef Doom

DamageInc said:


> It's also a film where Albert Brooks does some great acting.


Are you kidding? Not only did he have the biggest Oedipus complex, but he was pretty much impotent with any other female that was not blood related.

Not to forget both him and his brother were sociopaths. There wasn't anything manly about their characters. Mostly childish immature drug kingpins with a white authority complex in a foreign country. Another tactic to demonize male behaviour.

The main character I approve of was the police chief that let people exact revenge when they were wronged, and shamed people for not doing their job as a human being.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

There is the term "bad fan" these days, for people that ... you know... LIKE shows like "breaking bad" as a plain, fictional celebration of evil and crime ... wasn't there a time when we said "well, let's not show that stuff to children, and otherwise enjoy"?


----------



## Paraffin

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> There is the term "bad fan" these days, for people that ... you know... LIKE shows like "breaking bad" as a plain, fictional celebration of evil and crime ... wasn't there a time when we said "well, let's not show that stuff to children, and otherwise enjoy"?



It's nothing new. It's the concept of an "antihero" and it goes _way _back, all the way to ancient Greek drama at least. Plenty of modern examples -- James Cagney in "Public Enemy," or the film "Double Indemnity" from 1944 as an example of breaking bad. Or the Clint Eastwood spaghetti westerns, or the Godfather films. Nothing wrong with enjoying a good story.

I'm not sure the term "bad fan" means anything, unless you're warped enough to consider these classic themes as a role model, and then act it out in real life.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Just watched THE HUNT Danish film directed by Thomas Vinterberg. Thanks DamageInc really enjoyed it,


----------



## DamageInc

Chef Doom said:


> Are you kidding? Not only did he have the biggest Oedipus complex, but he was pretty much impotent with any other female that was not blood related.
> 
> Not to forget both him and his brother were sociopaths. There wasn't anything manly about their characters. Mostly childish immature drug kingpins with a white authority complex in a foreign country. Another tactic to demonize male behaviour.
> 
> The main character I approve of was the police chief that let people exact revenge when they were wronged, and shamed people for not doing their job as a human being.



I think you are being dumb right now. I can't tell if it is deliberate though.

The comment was referring to the 2011 film Drive, where Albert Brooks plays the main antagonist. You seem to be talking about a different film called Only God Forgives, mixing up Ryan Gosling and Albert Brooks. Albert isn't even in Only God Forgives.

I was also referring to acting, and then you go on about character. Not the same thing.



Keith Sinclair said:


> Just watched THE HUNT Danish film directed by Thomas Vinterberg. Thanks DamageInc really enjoyed it,



Cheers, I'm glad you checked it out.


----------



## Chef Doom

I see. Google search steered me in the wrong direction hahaha. Chalk it up to being distracted when typing my response.

I remember Drive now. I remember much of that movie being overhyped and Ryan phoning it in regarding his character. Plus it didn't do too well in the box office because it wasn't the usual femanized hero. Although there were moments where Ryan's character looked like he was on the verge of tears haha


----------



## panda

drive was one of those rare artsy films that was still highly entertaining, i liked it.

re: nate fillion, he starred in castle which lasted several seasons. where i discovered stana katic she is soooo freaking hot. and yeah firefly was cool


----------



## DamageInc

Chef Doom said:


> I see. Google search steered me in the wrong direction hahaha. Chalk it up to being distracted when typing my response.
> 
> I remember Drive now. I remember much of that movie being overhyped and Ryan phoning it in regarding his character. Plus it didn't do too well in the box office because it wasn't the usual femanized hero. Although there were moments where Ryan's character looked like he was on the verge of tears haha



It had a production budget of 15 million dollars and it grossed 78. That's pretty good for an arthouse crime film.


----------



## bkultra

panda said:


> drive was one of those rare artsy films that was still highly entertaining, i liked it.



You told me _The Notebook_ was your favorite movie.


----------



## panda

never seen it


----------



## Bill13

panda said:


> drive was one of those rare artsy films that was still highly entertaining, i liked it.
> 
> re: nate fillion, he starred in castle which lasted several seasons. where i discovered stana katic she is soooo freaking hot. and yeah firefly was cool



Loved Firefly, was actually upset when it was cancelled. Had not been that upset about a cancellation since My So Called Life.

Also used to love Homicide - Life on the Streets


----------



## Chef Doom

DamageInc said:


> It had a production budget of 15 million dollars and it grossed 78. That's pretty good for an arthouse crime film.


I refuse to believe that 78 million was all domestic. I also refuse to check for myself because I'm too lazy.


----------



## Chef Doom

Never heard of the series Castle but now I have to watch it.


----------



## DamageInc

Chef Doom said:


> I refuse to believe that 78 million was all domestic. I also refuse to check for myself because I'm too lazy.



It made 35 million domestic, which still isn't too bad given the budget.

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Casaluz

Completely booked with the Netflix series "Money Heist" ( 2 seasons ). Fantastically well written, acted and directed and unexpected turns in every episode that keep your interest. Some of the characters are phenomenal.


----------



## Chef Doom

DamageInc said:


> It made 35 million domestic, which still isn't too bad given the budget.
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?


Well, I could maybe, potentially, theoretically, possibly consider the movie to be slightly profitable.

The point is that the movie should not have been successful cause I said so lol.


----------



## Chef Doom

Besides, once I confused the film Drive with another Ryan film, I lost or forgot whatever point I was trying to make. I'm just poking the bear carcass at this point.


----------



## labor of love

Have you seen Believer(2001)?


----------



## Neko

'Billions' on Netflix, acting and direction is superb, it's entirely believable.


----------



## Juztian

Neko said:


> 'Billions' on Netflix, acting and direction is superb, it's entirely believable.



Isn't it on HBO?


----------



## DamageInc

Lawrence of Arabia is a very long movie.


----------



## Neko

Juztian said:


> Isn't it on HBO?



I live in Japan so don't have HBO. Netflix is something like $15 per month in HD.

Btw there's a series on Netflix called Dope worth watching, the extent of the US drug problem is startling.


----------



## Neko

DamageInc said:


> Lawrence of Arabia is a very long movie.



The King and I is also another that's a spectacular. 

I've been meaning to watch Funny Face with Audrey Hepburn for the past few months but haven't gotten around to it. It's been remastered on Apple iMovies.


----------



## DamageInc

Neko said:


> The King and I is also another that's a spectacular.
> 
> I've been meaning to watch Funny Face with Audrey Hepburn for the past few months but haven't gotten around to it. It's been remastered on Apple iMovies.



I saw Funny Face a few years ago. Didn't like it at all.

Then again, I can't stand musicals or anything that involves dance.


----------



## Neko

DamageInc said:


> I saw Funny Face a few years ago. Didn't like it at all.
> 
> Then again, I can't stand musicals or anything that involves dance.



Only for Audrey Hepburn, a beautiful bright flame.


----------



## Chef Doom

labor of love said:


> Have you seen Believer(2001)?


No, but I will put it on the future watch list.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I Tanya. Entertaining black comedy. Margot Robbie makes a convincing Tanya, redneck pulls no punches. Not my fault, I just wanna be loved.


----------



## panda

billions is brilliant! it's a showtime series, i didnt know it was avail on netflix


----------



## Keith Sinclair

All The Money In The World. Must admit Ridley Scott is one of favorite directors. This was a great film. The music, visual, acting, terrific. Kevin Spacy was Getty until sexual misconduct came to light. They shot all the Getty scenes over with Plummer who made a better Getty anyway. Based on a true story which makes it even better.


----------



## DamageInc

Assault on Precinct 13, the original Carpenter one. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Neko

Keith Sinclair said:


> All The Money In The World. Must admit Ridley Scott is one of favorite directors. This was a great film. The music, visual, acting, terrific. Kevin Spacy was Getty until sexual misconduct came to light. They shot all the Getty scenes over with Plummer who made a better Getty anyway. Based on a true story which makes it even better.



I've been watching a little 'Trust' on Apple iTV which has Donald Sutherland in the role of Getty senior. Well acted, just a little dark to say the least.


----------



## Neko

panda said:


> billions is brilliant! it's a showtime series, i didnt know it was avail on netflix



It's friggin totally brilliant. 

There's a recent episode this season (Season 3) where 'Taylor Mason' flatly states 'All the dumb money has gone to ETFs'. While I won't state my view on the market, in normal conditions, I like the free lunch.


----------



## Chef Doom

Better Call Saul. It is actually keeping me tuned in. Although I am not the biggest fan of origin stories, this is one of those exceptions.


----------



## panda

that one is hilarious. my favorite comedy though is vice principals


----------



## Neko

Counterpart, a dual world thriller. 

The main reason to watch this is for J K Simmons' superb acting, and bonus points for the beautiful Italian girl named Sara Serraiocco. 

you can download the first episode free on iTunes.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Chef Doom BCS is just so wonderfully un-preachy and nuanced, and I think when it comes to acting and photography, it punks Breaking Bad.


----------



## DamageInc

I'll have to agree to that. Still have yet to see a better show than The Sopranos though.


----------



## labor of love

Insidious 4...its just as terrible as the rest maybe even worse.


----------



## DamageInc

labor of love said:


> Insidious 4...its just as terrible as the rest maybe even worse.



Why did you watch it? I'm sure you knew it was going to be awful.


----------



## labor of love

Significant other...


----------



## DamageInc

If you still want to watch horror but something of higher quality, there are a few options. Recently The Witch and The Wailing spring to mind.

But yeah all those modern ghost franchises are so bland they all bleed together.


----------



## DamageInc

Or just get rid of her and live alone.


----------



## bkultra

Danish thriller series The Rain... Damage was right the water in the ponds will in fact get you sick.


----------



## labor of love

DamageInc said:


> If you still want to watch horror but something of higher quality, there are a few options. Recently The Witch and The Wailing spring to mind.
> 
> But yeah all those modern ghost franchises are so bland they all bleed together.



Yeah should be checking out witch soon. If follows is the coolest new horror movie Ive watched in the past year.


----------



## DamageInc

bkultra said:


> Danish thriller series The Rain... Damage was right the water in the ponds will in fact get you sick.



The prophecy has been fulfilled.



labor of love said:


> Yeah should be checking out witch soon. If follows is the coolest new horror movie Ive watched in the past year.



The Witch is a slow burn, but man is it intense.


----------



## Bacon king tone

Just finished lost in space it was great!!! Just started 3%


----------



## Keith Sinclair

My better half taped the Royal Wedding


----------



## bkultra

13 reasons why... don't judge me


----------



## Badgertooth

DamageInc said:


> The Witch is a slow burn, but man is it intense.



I think it was off the back of this recommendation that I watched this... sweet Christmas, that built up nicely.


----------



## K813zra

Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai (I am only one ep in. I literally just started watching it...lol.)

https://myanimelist.net/anime/36470/Tada-kun_wa_Koi_wo_Shinai


----------



## labor of love

Keith Sinclair said:


> My better half taped the Royal Wedding



I feel your pain.


----------



## Neko

Bob's Burgers season 5 episode 12... a must watch for KKF members.

Fukinawa anyone :wink:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Cobra Kai, burned up Half the series in the first sitting. Its good but not memorable.


----------



## harlock0083

Mucho Bocho said:


> Cobra Kai, burned up Half the series in the first sitting. Its good but not memorable.



Just finished it myself. It's pretty good. Although keeping an active youtube red sub might be a stretch since there's not much else to watch on it.


----------



## mattador

The Office for like the millionth time :wink:


----------



## DamageInc

mattador said:


> The Office for like the millionth time :wink:



The good one or the American one?


----------



## Badgertooth

DamageInc said:


> The good one or the American one?



Thats not fair.. the American one grew into its own quality show. I unashamedly loved it.


----------



## labor of love

DamageInc said:


> The good one or the American one?



Youre not the first to express feelings like this. Neither could successfully hold my interest.


----------



## bkultra

bkultra said:


> 13 reasons why... don't judge me



13 reasons why (season 2)... now you can judge me


----------



## DamageInc

bkultra said:


> 13 reasons why (season 2)... now you can judge me



But why?


----------



## bkultra

DamageInc said:


> But why?



I wish I had an answer, but sometimes we just have to acknowledge our flaws.

Edit: if you truly want the answer you have to listen to all the tapes and in turn watch the show.... I just don't want to be the only one here that admits to watching it.


----------



## PalmRoyale

[video=youtube;lDetXuXJz_0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDetXuXJz_0&feature=youtu.be[/video] :lol2:


----------



## DamageInc

bkultra said:


> I wish I had an answer, but sometimes we just have to acknowledge our flaws.
> 
> Edit: if you truly want the answer you have to listen to all the tapes and in turn watch the show.... I just don't want to be the only one here that admits to watching it.



I saw this a few months ago. Kinda put me off the whole thing. Maybe it's good, I don't know. My ideal version of high school drama is more in the vein of Twin Peaks.

[video=youtube;F-QbT5IZzWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-QbT5IZzWI[/video]


----------



## PalmRoyale

This is so funny :lol2:
[video=youtube;-EzhAO6BZ7s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EzhAO6BZ7s[/video]


----------



## Neko

Peaky Blinders on Netflix. Gritty drama set in the early 1900s with superb acting from Cillian Murphy and Helen McCrory. Annabelle Wallis is a peach.


----------



## labor of love

Neko said:


> Peaky Blinders on Netflix. Gritty drama set in the early 1900s with superb acting from Cillian Murphy and Helen McCrory. Annabelle Wallis is a peach.



Its even better with subtitles turned on.


----------



## apicius9

For years I did not even have a TV. Then I got one and mostly watch soccer and news. Recently I put a small TV in my bedroom and just hooked it up to an antenna. So, inseas of reading, I now spend my evenings watching Star Trek reruns - all 5 series back to back - and old Dick Cavett shows. Mostly, I am amazed how many Star Trek shows I had never seen or forgotten. But Ill go back to reading pretty soon. Oh, and I watched the Bosch series on Amazon Prime. Not quite as good as the books but good enough to watch. 

Stefan


----------



## Chef Doom

Bacon king tone said:


> Just finished lost in space it was great!!! Just started 3%


The constant emotional masturbation was very annoying.

Also I think one of the main criteria to go to space was that you had to be extremely gullible and make very poor decisions. The level of stupidity was over the top.


----------



## Chef Doom

Is she British? If she is then I can give you a pass.


----------



## Chef Doom

bkultra said:


> 13 reasons why... don't judge me


H&#822;e&#822;a&#822;t&#822;h&#822;e&#822;n&#822;!&#822; &#822;B&#822;u&#822;r&#822;n&#822; &#822;t&#822;h&#822;e&#822; &#822;h&#822;e&#822;r&#822;e&#822;t&#822;i&#822;c&#822;!&#822; I watch reruns of Dawson's Creek


----------



## Chef Doom

mattador said:


> The Office for like the millionth time :wink:


I am about to start diving into this soon.


----------



## Chef Doom

DamageInc said:


> The good one or the American one?


I don't get british humour but I do enjoy british drama. The original house of cards was awesome.


----------



## ecchef

Speaking of British drama, Ive been watching the old Inspector Morse series. Great acting, great writing. John Thaw as Morse rivals Jeremy Brett as Holmes in my book.


----------



## labor of love

Hooked on black mirrors, just dont have the time to watch it regularly.


----------



## Badgertooth

Black Mirror is so amazing incredibly good. The best speculative fiction should leave you with that slightly ick feeling by riffing on possibilities and future scenarios that are kinda possible


----------



## Juztian

bkultra said:


> I wish I had an answer, but sometimes we just have to acknowledge our flaws.
> 
> Edit: if you truly want the answer you have to listen to all the tapes and in turn watch the show.... I just don't want to be the only one here that admits to watching it.



I will admit i binge watch that ****, but i also watch some show where afterwards i have no idea why i did it. I definitely see why a lot of people like the show, but i think if you are older than 30, you are definitely not the target audience and there will be longer between the people that like the show.


----------



## bkultra

Chef Doom said:


> H&#822;e&#822;a&#822;t&#822;h&#822;e&#822;n&#822;!&#822; &#822;B&#822;u&#822;r&#822;n&#822; &#822;t&#822;h&#822;e&#822; &#822;h&#822;e&#822;r&#822;e&#822;t&#822;i&#822;c&#822;!&#822; I watch reruns of Dawson's Creek



I swear I didn't use my power for evil here.



Juztian said:


> I will admit i binge watch that ****, but i also watch some show where afterwards i have no idea why i did it. I definitely see why a lot of people like the show, but i think if you are older than 30, you are definitely not the target audience and there will be longer between the people that like the show.



I'm 37, but age well


----------



## Chef Doom

[emoji23]


----------



## Chef Doom

If you like Black Mirror then Altered Carbon is also a good recommendation.

Forced myself to watch Fastest Car. Clearly it wasn't really about the fastest car and more about unnecessary drama and a altered representation of car culture. I don't know where people think that a large pickup truck with 4 top mounted exhaust pipes could be determined a "sleeper car".

Also I don't like how they demonized super car owners. Some people do not have the time, patience, or knowledge to spend 12 hours a day in a garage fixing mechanical issues.

The fact that the rookie won the last race makes me believe this was a lamborghini advertisement scheme in disguise.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Don't know if I'm only one who likes science & nature stuff. Nova--( Life's Rocky Start). Your computer's, cellphones depend on minerals from rocks. All the attempts to spark life have met in total failure until they ground up rocks full of minerals and added to the mix. 

Always liked Geology since took Geology of Hawaii around 1970. Hawaii's Kilauea has been on an active stage lately destroying hundreds of homes, completely filling in Kapoho Bay and it's pristine reef. Best reef I have ever seen diving was on the Big Island. I have relatives in Hilo. Mauna Loa is considered dormant not extinct it has erupted in 20th century.

I made a Rock garden about 5 years ago and planted a Tangerine tree at the place I'm living now. It's high in the valley rains a lot, but gets fair amount of sun too. The tree trunk is covered with lichens just after 5 years. The black Lava rocks a light green lichen is starting to grow. This one thrives in rain & sun only on blk. lava from about mid to back of the valley. Lower valley nothing. It deff. is a mix of fugus (mycobiont) and a photosynthetic partner (photobiont) which contains chlorophyll getting energy from the sun. Also the lava has minerals that this eco zone life form likes.


----------



## Chef Doom

Sorry, but I find many scientific theoretical claims to be fantastical story telling. The big bang theory, colonizing mars, and some aspects of evolution that pertain to the origin of species are all elaborate fantasy under the guise of science.

I do believe that aliens are real, they simply use cross dimensional travel rather than physical travel. I can't prove the earth is flat but none of you shmucks can prove the earth is a spinning globe. You will all starve to death when the chemtrails destroy all crops. Dave Chappelle is a clone. The real Dave died from getting caught up in a military coup when he went to Africa. 

You are welcome.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I never met a finch I could trust


----------



## labor of love

Rewatched the wrestler and angel heart starring Mickey Rourke. It occurred to me when Robby Robinson(Rourke) was jumping off the ropes to his death in the final scene of the wrestler that I will probably go out in a similar fashion but on the line on mothers day 15-25 years from now.


----------



## WildBoar

Chef Doom said:


> Sorry, but I find many scientific theoretical claims to be fantastical story telling. The big bang theory, colonizing mars, and some aspects of evolution that pertain to the origin of species are all elaborate fantasy under the guise of science.
> 
> I do believe that aliens are real, they simply use cross dimensional travel rather than physical travel. I can't prove the earth is flat but none of you shmucks can prove the earth is a spinning globe. You will all starve to death when the chemtrails destroy all crops. Dave Chappelle is a clone. The real Dave died from getting caught up in a military coup when he went to Africa.
> 
> You are welcome.


Very insightful -- Chef Doom posts are the best. I have heard some of these statements before. They originated within our solar system. I am 99% positive the location was somewhere near Uranus :biggrin:

p.s. Watching some World Cups these days. My heart is not in it since Italy is not there. Right now Luca has commandeered the TV for Saturday morning cartoons, so I am watching Argentina/ Iceland on the computer while I catch up on forums. Only watched the Spain/ Portugal game yesterday. Some past years I made it a point to watch every game, but not interested enough to bother this year.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Chef Doom said:


> Sorry, but I find many scientific theoretical claims to be fantastical story telling. The big bang theory, colonizing mars, and some aspects of evolution that pertain to the origin of species are all elaborate fantasy under the guise of science.
> 
> I do believe that aliens are real, they simply use cross dimensional travel rather than physical travel. I can't prove the earth is flat but none of you shmucks can prove the earth is a spinning globe. You will all starve to death when the chemtrails destroy all crops. Dave Chappelle is a clone. The real Dave died from getting caught up in a military coup when he went to Africa.
> 
> You are welcome.



Guess I'll have better luck on some science forum Used to have a girl friend who had Finches. Started with four had to build bigger bird cages as the count went way up.


----------



## DamageInc

I went and saw Isle of Dogs in the theater. Was decent.


----------



## labor of love

Anybody watched A Quiet Place yet? Looks interesting.


----------



## DamageInc

labor of love said:


> Anybody watched A Quiet Place yet? Looks interesting.



It's your typical mediocre popular horror movie. Not bad, not good. Just somewhere in this middle.


----------



## panda

last horror movie i liked was cabin fever, terrible movie but i still really enjoyed it


----------



## Chef Doom

It wasn't the highest quality production but it is one of the best horror thrillers I have seen.


----------



## Chef Doom

Watching the latest season of The Flash and the writing has gone downhill. It was mediocre before, but now it is as if the writers believe the audience are 5 year olds and stoners.

It is almost like they all received a pay cut and decided to protest by making me suffer through the slow torture of bad dialouge, useless plot points, exceptional head scratching pacing, and irritable teaching moments.


----------



## Chef Doom

At least with Green Arrow they just ran out of ideas so they decided to go free reign with the story and repackage used goods. Supergirl started off bad so there is nowhere to go but up up up and away. Legends of tomorrow is clearly being done as a favor or by blackmail which is the same thing in Hollywood and politics.


----------



## panda

enjoyed first deadpool immensely, the sequel i thought it was more quantity not quality. i was in love with the chick that plays domino, man she's freaking hot!!
i still need to watch supertroopers 2.

tried watching the flash... too much nerdiness for me. danielle panabaker tho, mmmmm me like.


----------



## ptolemy

I just watched Goliath s2 on Amazon prime. S1 was pretty good. S2 sucksssssssssssssssss. Stick to Bosch, superior in every way


----------



## Neko

The World Cup..... the match in a few minutes should be a ripper! Brazil vs Costa Rica. 

Costa Rica played superbly against Serbia even though they lost, probably the most satisfying match in the WC so far.


----------



## K813zra

panda said:


> last horror movie i liked was cabin fever, terrible movie but i still really enjoyed it



Man, that is a great way to put it, I felt the same. Terrible but I enjoyed it too. In fact, when I was growing up I would watch all kinds of terrible horror type movies with my father on Sundays. It was a game to see how dumb a movie we could watch while still enjoying it.


----------



## daveb

ptolemy said:


> I just watched Goliath s2 on Amazon prime. S1 was pretty good. S2 sucksssssssssssssssss. Stick to Bosch, superior in every way


Eggszactly.


----------



## DamageInc

Saw the 206 minute director's cut of JFK last night. Damn that movie has some fantastic editing.


----------



## labor of love

DamageInc said:


> Saw the 206 minute director's cut of JFK last night. Damn that movie has some fantastic editing.



Have you watched Oliver Stones The Putin Interviews? Most relevant thing hes done in a couple of decades.


----------



## DamageInc

labor of love said:


> Have you watched Oliver Stones The Putin Interviews? Most relevant thing hes done in a couple of decades.



No I have not. I haven't really paid attention to Oliver Stone for the longest time. Savages was one of the worst movies I've seen this decade. Terrible.


----------



## labor of love

Savages? Never even bothered. Putin Interviews is legit.


----------



## Chef Doom

DamageInc said:


> No I have not. I haven't really paid attention to Oliver Stone for the longest time. Savages was one of the worst movies I've seen this decade. Terrible.


Talk about being suckered by the trailer. I was angry with myself for actually watching that garbage.


----------



## Nemo

It's July so we are watching TDF.

Staying up until the early hours being jealous of you northeners in the middle of summer.


----------



## mc2442

Re-watching Band of Brothers....great series.


----------



## DamageInc

mc2442 said:


> Re-watching Band of Brothers....great series.


I watch it at least once every year. Think I've seen it 7-8 times now from start to finish. I love it. Same with Sopranos.


----------



## panda

just started watching somebody feed phil on netflix. holy crap this is the most interesting food show yet!! i could not look away during a single scene, eyes totally glued. this guy is much better than bourdain if you ask me.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Oliver Stone is good if you like fiction.


----------



## limpet

I’m on episode 3 of ”Final Space” on Netflix. It’s like a mix of Red Dwarf and Futurama with a sprinkle of Rick & Morty. Crazy scifi comedy with a heart.


----------



## Anton

Just started watching The Sopranos, only saw bits and pieces when it came out. 

It's glorious


----------



## labor of love

Keith Sinclair said:


> Oliver Stone is good if you like fiction.





Keith Sinclair said:


> Oliver Stone is good if you like fiction.


Again the Putin Interviews. I enjoyed it as much as midnight express and platoon but for different reasons. But yes, the majority of his work is crap.


----------



## DamageInc

Anton said:


> Just started watching The Sopranos, only saw bits and pieces when it came out.
> 
> It's glorious


Easily the greatest TV series of all time. Infinitely rewatchable despite getting really bleak down the line. I love it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Getting flack from better half, but I love it Battlebots. Third year I have watched it on science channel. Interesting to see new machines in the arena intent on total destruction.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

The Kiwi's have a good robot called Endgame, cleaned up in competition in China. What I watched so far they had two convincing victories in LA. 

Weapon design and armor are important, but driver ability is too.


----------



## Chef Doom

finally getting around to watching the latest season of House of Cards. The writing isn't as strong and reality is getting stretched a bit but still entertaining.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Watched Peaky Blinders. Also Season One of The Sinner with Jessica Biel and Bill Pullman was pretty good.


----------



## childermass

Just started watching 'The Terror' on Prime. 
The nice mix up of historical facts and thrilling fantasy elements makes it an entertaining show even though you know how it‘s all going to end.


----------



## Drosophil

Liked it a lot, especially for Jared Harris's performance. It was also nice to see Caesar and Brutus back together.


----------



## childermass

Yes, it’s a great show to shorten the time until the next Vikings season comes up [emoji4]


----------



## Grunt173

Shark Week is over so back to watching Deadliest Catch.We only watch recorded shows and movies in my house.If we can't fast forward through all the bull @[email protected]#$ commercials,we don't watch it.


----------



## DamageInc

I saw The Silence of the Lambs again yesterday. People always hype Hopkins but Ted Levine is every bit as great in that film.


----------



## Grunt173

DamageInc said:


> I saw The Silence of the Lambs again yesterday. People always hype Hopkins but Ted Levine is every bit as great in that film.


Oh God,that's a sick movie.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I wonder the % of house holds that have DVR's. Everyone skipping TV commercials. We tape so much hardly ever watch live TV.

Just watched the Rosary Murders with Donald Sutherland.


----------



## panda

Just watched live action version of Initial D (2005) on Netflix and it had me glued to the edge of my seat, was such a thrilling film!!


----------



## Grunt173

I might have to get into this netflix thing.You guys are having all the fun.


----------



## LoneRiderAndFriends

The 3rd season of Expanse aired recently.
That is a really good sci fi show.

Incredibly well done.
I'm glad they saved it from being cancelled.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Disenchantment by Matt Groening on Netflix


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Good to see you back Quantum


----------



## Chef Doom

panda said:


> Just watched live action version of Initial D (2005) on Netflix and it had me glued to the edge of my seat, was such a thrilling film!!


It is one of the few anime based films that was done really well.


----------



## Neko

Just finished Ozark season 2 on Netflix.

Superb acting, storyline and directing. Each episode seems much longer than actual screen time, I think they've done this through the clever and rapid switching between scenes.

10/10.


----------



## Neko

Also enjoyed Turn: Washington's Spies on iTunes. 

It's a worthwhile drama chronicling the struggle between the Continental Army led by Washington against the British in the 1770s-1780s.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Donald Sutherland again Eye Of The Needle saw it years ago, great flicks hold up over time.


----------



## DamageInc

I saw Hereditary. Was ok.


----------



## Chef Doom

Neko said:


> Just finished Ozark season 2 on Netflix.
> 
> Superb acting, storyline and directing. Each episode seems much longer than actual screen time, I think they've done this through the clever and rapid switching between scenes.
> 
> 10/10.


Glad season two is good. I will be watching it after I finish Luke Cage and Iron Fist. The first season of Ozark was underrated.


----------



## DamageInc

I saw Mandy. It was great.


----------



## Neko

I've been watching Homeland which is my girlfriend's favourite. If Carrie Mathison is your average CIA agent then the US is screwed.


----------



## labor of love

DamageInc said:


> I saw Hereditary. Was ok.


First half of the film had me fooled into thinking it would be worth my time.


----------



## labor of love

I sat down to watch the first season of Dark on Netflix. I really enjoyed it, quite a bit more than Stranger Things actually.
Also watched Irreversible, which has without a doubt the most disturbing scene of any movie I’ve ever watched.


----------



## DamageInc

labor of love said:


> I sat down to watch the first season of Dark on Netflix. I really enjoyed it, quite a bit more than Stranger Things actually.
> Also watched Irreversible, which has without a doubt the most disturbing scene of any movie I’ve ever watched.


The rape scene or the fire extinguisher scene?


----------



## labor of love

The rape scene. Other than that it was an excellent film.


----------



## DamageInc

labor of love said:


> The rape scene. Other than that it was an excellent film.


You think the rape scene was a detriment to the film? It wouldn't have worked at all without it. It's the foundation of the whole premise. To say that it was a great film, apart from the most important and crucial scene, is a little strange.


----------



## Chef Doom

Shooter TV series. It is semi-interesting but I will not be watching past the first season.


----------



## Receiver52

Bodyguard on Netflix. BBC production about terrorism and political intrigue. Six episodes and only one season. Watched it all over 2 nights. Stars Richard Madden who was Robb Stark in Game of Thrones stars and he was excellent.


----------



## mfishsauce

Watching the dodgers fail yet again


----------



## Neko

Westworld season 2 on Apple TV. Absolutely superb, a must watch.


----------



## mille162

Went to “The Frontrunner” premier last nite in NYC...def a movie worth waiting to watch at home! Hugh Jackman gives a great performance, its just not interesting enough of a story to be a full movie.

On the plus side, met “Bighead” at the after party (he has a part in the movie) and his real life personality is pretty much his character in Silicon Valley, def looking forward to the next season.


----------



## NBrewster

Midway through The Bodyguard as well.

Very well done, very enjoyable to watch.

Only criticism is that some of the narrative/visual tricks they use to deny the viewer information and keep you guessing can be a little tired.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

The two part series on PBS Frontline about Facebook. First part tells how Putin fake news stories targeted the Ukraine. They were killed off in mass numbers by Stalin. When Nazi's came in they were welcomed, only to be screwed by the Germans too. Big mistake they could have Ukraine forces who hated Stalin.


----------



## alterwisser

Just started Ozark. Damn that stuff is good and I’m just into Episode 3...


----------



## Badgertooth

alterwisser said:


> Just started Ozark. Damn that stuff is good and I’m just into Episode 3...



It gets even better


----------



## idemhj

_The Ballad of Buster Scruggs. _The new Coen Brothers western on Netflix. I understand why it’s not for everyone, but, man, if you’re into that sort of thing, it is great


----------



## DamageInc

Just finished watching The Little Drummer Girl. It was quite good, but I'd be lying if I said I hadn't expected a little more. Park Chan Wook did a great job, as did Michael Shannon.


----------



## Cutting_Edge

Making of a Murder - Season 2, Episode 4


----------



## bprescot

idemhj said:


> _The Ballad of Buster Scruggs. _The new Coen Brothers western on Netflix. I understand why it’s not for everyone, but, man, if you’re into that sort of thing, it is great


I'll second this. It's definitely worth a watch, and since it's broken up into multiple vignette's there's no reason you can't watch one or two, and then come back to it later.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Fan of Coen Brothers. From one of their first Blood Simple back in the 1980's. Seen most of their movies. Will check this one out.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

bprescot said:


> I'll second this. It's definitely worth a watch, and since it's broken up into multiple vignette's there's no reason you can't watch one or two, and then come back to it later.



First vignette was good but the went down from there. Actually very drawn out skits that were even boring at times.


----------



## MartinT

TWD..


----------



## Neko

The Rise of Phoenixes on Netflix - 56 episodes.

A must see.


----------



## MartinT

How many hours do u watch per week?


----------



## panda

this movie (korean crime drama), sooooooooo good
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZJAKCRW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## labor of love

Rewatching entire GOT series in anticipation for the final season. Also can’t wait for new true detective to drop in a week.


----------



## DamageInc

I saw The Ballad of Buster Scruggs yesterday. All Gold Canyon was my favorite.


----------



## ian

+1 for True Detective. Mahershala Ali = awesome, in general

Mixed feelings about Buster Scruggs. For instance, while watching it, the quadruple amputee vignette just seemed to drag on forever. In retrospect, though, it really sticks in my mind, maybe because the images were (legitimately) striking, or maybe because they were repeated on loop long enough to be burned into my skull. Similar, but less intense, feelings about some of the other ones, although I agree that the gold canyon one was pretty great.


----------



## poiuyt

Mixed feelings about Buster Scruggs. For instance said:


> We watched Buster Scruggs a few weeks ago and I'm still haunted by the Meal Ticket segment. Excellent movie.


----------



## Anton

labor of love said:


> Rewatching entire GOT series in anticipation for the final season. Also can’t wait for new true detective to drop in a week.


Would love to have the time to rewatch GOT, I even bought he series in Bluray, one day... it would be such a treat. and +1 on TD - should be great!


----------



## bprescot

See, the pacing in things like TD and even some of the vignettes in Buster Scruggs is the pacing that I am enjoying more now. Present an idea or a character or a moment to me, and give me some time to think about it. I'm not as fast upstairs as I used to be I guess.

The Bay-style rapid-fire sequence where if they slow the pacing down even a little to let you think about things and the plot will fall to pieces... I have a hard time enjoying those nowadays... (or ever in the case of the Michael Bay stuff).


----------



## ian

bprescot said:


> See, the pacing in things like TD and even some of the vignettes in Buster Scruggs is the pacing that I am enjoying more now. Present an idea or a character or a moment to me, and give me some time to think about it. I'm not as fast upstairs as I used to be I guess.
> 
> The Bay-style rapid-fire sequence where if they slow the pacing down even a little to let you think about things and the plot will fall to pieces... I have a hard time enjoying those nowadays... (or ever in the case of the Michael Bay stuff).



Agreed. TD first season was great, and in general a contemplative pace is welcome. Just got a little frustrated by the repetition in Buster Scruggs at times. That said, I watched it in the middle of a 12hr movie marathon while sick in bed, so maybe this says more about me and my state at the time than about the film.


----------



## Brandon Wicks

I just finished Perfume on Netflix. Nice creepy German drama.


----------



## Anton

Brandon Wicks said:


> I just finished Perfume on Netflix. Nice creepy German drama.


They can do that well. No offense anyone..


----------



## Paraffin

DamageInc said:


> I saw The Ballad of Buster Scruggs yesterday. All Gold Canyon was my favorite.



That was my favorite episode too, maybe because it was the least depressing episode. But the others were depressing in a good way, if that makes sense. The whole thing was a lightweight theme about mortality, like most of their films. I'm a sucker for anything the Coen Brothers do.

Our home projector is dead, probably needs an insanely expensive bulb. So we haven't seen anything else good lately on the home big screen, which is the only way we watch major releases. The last thing I remember we watched that was good was Annihilation. Better than the usual sci-fi based film.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

bprescot said:


> See, the pacing in things like TD and even some of the vignettes in Buster Scruggs is the pacing that I am enjoying more now. Present an idea or a character or a moment to me, and give me some time to think about it. I'm not as fast upstairs as I used to be I guess.
> 
> The Bay-style rapid-fire sequence where if they slow the pacing down even a little to let you think about things and the plot will fall to pieces... I have a hard time enjoying those nowadays... (or ever in the case of the Michael Bay stuff).



That's why I like older movies and films from other countries. Character development and good stories. Hollywood has formula these days for rapid fire blockbusters that make a lot of money. Though I probably will watch Aqua Man that has already made a ton of money. I like nautical films like Das Boot, Master and Commander Far Side of the Sea, Dead Calm, I could go on. I think I read somewhere that Master and Commander did not do well at box office because came out same time as Pirates of the Carribian that was a big success money wise.


----------



## labor of love

This Sunday is the true detective season 3 finale. Season started kinda slow but it’s been full throttle for the past few episodes. Also, there’s some links back to season one.
I’m digging it.


----------



## Grunt173

Gunsmoke,Lawman,The Lone Ranger and the Rifleman.For some excitement,I watch all the Alien movies,over and over,and over,and over...you get the point. I just love Direct TV,you get to pay for and watch the same shows over and over and over...well,you get my point again.


----------



## AT5760

Longmire and Ozark.


----------



## PC315

Anyone watching Star Wars Resistance?
About to start on it after finishing the latest The Good Place season


----------



## labor of love

Also, Solo wasn’t nearly as bad as Star Wars fans would have you believe. It was much more enjoyable than the most recent installment. Can’t believe they did Mark Hamill like that.


----------



## PC315

I didn't enjoy Solo as much because I didn't find Alden Ehrenreich a convincing Han. I did enjoy Donald Glover as Lando quite a bit though.


----------



## labor of love

PC315 said:


> I didn't enjoy Solo as much because I didn't find Alden Ehrenreich a convincing Han. I did enjoy Donald Glover as Lando quite a bit though.


Glover was a complete joke. He was the worst part imo. Bad acting makes for good Star Wars films haha


----------



## DamageInc

I'm rewatching Memories of Murder again. One of my all time favorite films, no question.


----------



## DamageInc

I just saw Bohemian Rhapsody. I didn't enjoy it very much.


----------



## panda

new show on showtime called BLACK MONDAY
it's basically wolf of wallstreet the series, but don cheadle from house of lies version, soooo good


----------



## Illyria

My third time watching Breaking Bad. Figure it's a good way to show my girlfriend New Mexico.


----------



## Chef Doom

AT5760 said:


> Longmire and Ozark.


Ozark is good. Hope they keep the quality of the story going.


----------



## Chef Doom

labor of love said:


> Also, Solo wasn’t nearly as bad as Star Wars fans would have you believe. It was much more enjoyable than the most recent installment. Can’t believe they did Mark Hamill like that.


They turned Lando into a metrosexual. That alone is enough to give me pause.


----------



## labor of love

Chef Doom said:


> They turned Lando into a metrosexual. That alone is enough to give me pause.


Mark Hamill got owned by a feminist with no formal Jedi training. Solo is better based on that fact alone.


----------



## erickso1

American gods


----------



## DamageInc

I finished watching The Haunting of Hill House. I didn't expect to like it as much as I did.


----------



## DamageInc

I saw Vice last night. It was ok. Decent performances all around, but I did feel it lacked nuance and was very heavy handed.


----------



## labor of love

Finally discovered Downton Abbey. I really enjoy it even though it has a lot of soap opera tendencies.


----------



## DamageInc

I've rewatched Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy a few times, once with the director's commentary. I love that film.


----------



## ian

Isn’t this thread unnecessary now that Game of Thrones is back?


----------



## labor of love

ian said:


> Isn’t this thread unnecessary now that Game of Thrones is back?


And it’s quite disappointing so far. I guess they’re saving everything for the battle of winterfell


----------



## DamageInc

I don't watch Game of Thrones anymore. Gave up halfway through season 3.

Now I just rewatch movies I know while my brain slowly rots away.


----------



## ian

labor of love said:


> And it’s quite disappointing so far. I guess they’re saving everything for the battle of winterfell



Seems you were right. Damn!


----------



## panda

been watching longmire, dig it.


----------



## playero

Hanna


----------



## labor of love

Once this Game of Thrones garbage is over with I would like to check out Chernobyl.


----------



## limpet

I’ve moved my movie ratings from an old deteriorating Swedish site to Letterboxd. My username there is jingoo, so here’s my diary: https://letterboxd.com/jingoo/films/diary/


----------



## SeattleBen

limpet said:


> I’ve moved my movie ratings from an old deteriorating Swedish site to Letterboxd. My username there is jingoo, so here’s my diary: https://letterboxd.com/jingoo/films/diary/



Have you seen Border? Don't know what it's called in Swedish but it's about a troll border guard in Sweden.


----------



## limpet

SeattleBen said:


> Have you seen Border? Don't know what it's called in Swedish but it's about a troll border guard in Sweden.


It’s called “Gräns” in Swedish and no, I haven’t seen it yet. It’s in my Watchlist.


----------



## Jlc88

End Game this weekend (I know... late)


----------



## DamageInc

I've just seen the first two episodes of the new HBO miniseries Chernobyl. It's so good.


----------



## labor of love

DamageInc said:


> I've just seen the first two episodes of the new HBO miniseries Chernobyl. It's so good.


Oh yeah? I’m definitely gonna start on it after the GOT finale.


----------



## DamageInc

labor of love said:


> Oh yeah? I’m definitely gonna start on it after the GOT finale.



Yeah, it is very good so far, 2 out of 5 episodes in. Great score, great actors, it checks all the boxes.


----------



## SeattleBen

We're watching the Deuce on HBO as well as getting through the last episodes of GoT.


----------



## DamageInc

They Shall Not Grow Old.

Very good.


----------



## labor of love

I’m starting cobra kai or Chernobyl tonight. Might have to flip a coin.


----------



## DamageInc

labor of love said:


> I’m starting cobra kai or Chernobyl tonight. Might have to flip a coin.


Watch Chernobyl.


----------



## DainBramage1

After they took "Chuck" off Netflix I bought the series on Blu-ray. Realized that out of the five GREAT seasons, I'd missed seasons 1 and 5 when it first aired.

Currently like "Seal Team".


----------



## labor of love

Sorry went the cobra kai route. I love it too. Will get to Chernobyl shortly.


----------



## labor of love

Finished Chernobyl. Well done, but it’s a huge propaganda piece. meh.


----------



## DamageInc

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Get DVD's at library 1$ for a whole week. I have donated old movies because use them a lot can look up flics on line and reserve them. I like to look for movies in air conditioning. 

Found (Shoot to Kill) 1988 remember really liked that movie saw years ago. It is a gem known outside US as (Deadly Pursuit). Filmed in the Pacific Northwest wilderness. Sidney Potier as FBI agent, Tom Berenger must guide him into the wilderness after a ruthless diamond thief. Berenger's sweetheart Kristy Alley is a guide taking a group into wilds with the murderer hiding in the group. 

Been trying to find more Terrence Malic movies (Thin Red Line) one of my favorite war flics. Going to check out (Badlands) library has it only Malic movie they have. Guess will have to go else where to find more of his movies.


----------



## DamageInc

Badlands is good.


----------



## ian

DamageInc said:


> Badlands is good.



+1, and Days of Heaven.


----------



## DamageInc

Finished The Night Manager. Very good.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Watched Badlands. He uses voice over for Sissy Spacek. It takes you into the childish mind of a 16 yr. old. Some of those older French movies used voice over as a tool to tie the script together. 

I saw days of Heaven years ago give it a second look. Remember the visuals impressed me in that flic. I think Malic likes natural light almost poetic visuals with less chatter and a more introspective approach. Certainly he used that in a Thin Red Line. A sublime perfection in the horror of war.


----------



## DamageInc

Just finished the Deadwood movie. Quality.


----------



## DamageInc

Saw The Insider yesterday. I wish Mann still could make films of his old quality.


----------



## DamageInc

Halfway through Too Old to Die Young.


----------



## DamageInc

Finished Too Old to Die Young. Mostly it was boring with some cool visuals, but the car chase with Barry Manilow's Mandy was absolutely amazing.

SPOILERS in below clip


----------



## krx927

DamageInc said:


> Finished Too Old to Die Young. Mostly it was boring with some cool visuals, but the car chase with Barry Manilow's Mandy was absolutely amazing.
> 
> SPOILERS in below clip





Tried to watch this last week. Everything is so incredibly slow. I forced myself to watch full first episode, then started second and half way through I just deleted series from my watch list.


----------



## DamageInc

That's fair.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Guess I have to see the new Midway movie. I'm counting on good visual effects. My expectations are low after seeing the Pearl Harbor 2001 highly fictionalized version of Japanese attack. It was full of stupid short speech. The main character and love story interest fought with the British as a fighter pilot before Americans came into the war, was one of the few fighters to get up and shoot down Japanese planes during Pearl Harbor, then flies a B-25 bomber off the deck of the Hornet in the Doolittle raid. Kind of like Tom Cruise being the only battle survivor in the Last Samurai. The only good part of that flic was Kate Beckinsale eye candy.

It got bad reviews and was mentioned as worst picture of the year. Naturally it did well at the box office earning 450 million worldwide.

Tora! Tora! Tora! was best Pearl Harbor movie ever made. Japan filmed Japanese side, special effects were pretty good for 1970. Planes taking off at dawn from the carrier decks. It details the events that led up to the attack and the blunders that occurred on the American side. All really happened.

Midway 1976 not as good as Tora! Tora! There was footage taken from earlier movies. It did have good points like the code breaker scenes and Henry Fonda playing Admiral Chester Nimitz with lines like "But I want that forth carrier".

It conveys the heavy pressure & stress of the Japanese and American carrier commanders. With unsure scout reports and a enemy out of sight. Sweating it out. Destroy or be destroyed in the case of the Americans by a much larger Japanese force.


----------



## labor of love

Im all about some Cobra Kai right now!


----------



## Matus

Good Omens.


----------



## krx927

Peaky Blinders


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Recorded the Movie Alpha from TV. Really liked it My kind of flic. Many TV movies I record delete after first 10 minutes some times get some good ones.

The Cinematography was awesome in Alpha. Credits said filmed in Canada & Iceland. That would explain the volcanic shots. 20,000 yrs. ago at end of last Ice Age. A young injured hunter is left for dead but survives. It is the story of bonding with a Wolf that he had knifed in a attack. Instead of killing it for food, he nurses it back to health. They learn to hunt as a team. It's a good story. Special effects were good not wasted in Transformer or Superhero movies flooding the market.


----------



## panda

glad yellowstone season 2 started up.


----------



## ian

One Punch Man.  

Great show.


----------



## labor of love

Hanna on Amazon is decent. Not amazing, feels somewhat similar to the movie but with borne identity moments.


----------



## krx927

labor of love said:


> Hanna on Amazon is decent. Not amazing, feels somewhat similar to the movie but with borne identity moments.



Indeed, not bad!


----------



## DamageInc

I watched the first season of Mad Men around 10 years ago. Couldn't really get into it. Didn't watch any more after that.

I'm giving it another go now. Finished season 1 yesterday. I'm generally enjoying it, though I must say that every single scene with Don's wife Betty is tedious beyond belief. An incredibly uninteresting character played by what seems to be a wet cardboard box in human form.

Starting season 2 soon. Hope it gets a little better. So far it's nowhere near the quality of Sopranos.


----------



## labor of love

DamageInc said:


> I watched the first season of Mad Men around 10 years ago. Couldn't really get into it. Didn't watch any more after that.
> 
> I'm giving it another go now. Finished season 1 yesterday. I'm generally enjoying it, though I must say that every single scene with Don's wife Betty is tedious beyond belief. An incredibly uninteresting character played by what seems to be a wet cardboard box in human form.
> 
> Starting season 2 soon. Hope it gets a little better. So far it's nowhere near the quality of Sopranos.


Ultimately I hate the underlying meaning of the show. Unless you’re into the idea of deconstructing and criticizing virtually everything Americana 1958-1970 you might feel the same.
However, the caveat is that there is serious plot development, unexpected character development and terrific acting throughout the series.


----------



## DamageInc

Sounds like what the Sopranos did with the late 90's and early 2000's. I love The Sopranos and I consider it to be the greatest tv show ever, but it too had to find its footing during the first season and a half, so I'm giving Mad Men some slack.


----------



## ChefShramrock

Ricky Gervais "After Life" on Netflix. Really great series.


----------



## Juztian

Just watched "Another Life" on Netflix. God, that is the worst piece of garbage that i have watched in a long time... Just waiting for Mindhunters Season 2 to come out.


----------



## labor of love

Really looking to watching Midsommar, looks even crazier than hereditary.


----------



## Juztian

DamageInc said:


> I watched the first season of Mad Men around 10 years ago. Couldn't really get into it. Didn't watch any more after that.
> 
> I'm giving it another go now. Finished season 1 yesterday. I'm generally enjoying it, though I must say that every single scene with Don's wife Betty is tedious beyond belief. An incredibly uninteresting character played by what seems to be a wet cardboard box in human form.
> 
> Starting season 2 soon. Hope it gets a little better. So far it's nowhere near the quality of Sopranos.



Mad Men is a serious piece of work, i loved it, but i really had to convince myself to finish it. And you are spot on with betty.


----------



## labor of love

I much preferred the middle seasons of Mad Men.


----------



## McMan

Finally got around to Breaking Bad. One season left.
I expected it to be much better, considering all the hype at the time. Can't hold a candle to The Wire.


----------



## labor of love

McMan said:


> Finally got around to Breaking Bad. One season left.
> I expected it to be much better, considering all the hype at the time. Can't hold a candle to The Wire.


That’s exactly how I felt. I figured all the breaking bad fans must’ve never watched the wire. Similar issues addressed but a much more thoughtful show overall.


----------



## McMan

labor of love said:


> That’s exactly how I felt. I figured all the breaking bad fans must’ve never watched the wire. Similar issues addressed but a much more thoughtful show overall.


Yup, agreed. I thought BB was shallow, superficial characterization, static.
Just in case you haven't seen it, "Homicide: Life on the Streets" is worth a watch (first 5 seasons, anyway). Same guy that made The Wire (Michael Simon) made this one. It pre-dates The Wire and was basically his test balloon. Under-rated show IMO.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah, he also made a series called “the corner”.
It’s where he developed ideas for corner boys narratives.

Treme is my fave work he’s done. Kinda have to hold your nose during parts of the first season but it’s so worth it.


----------



## ChefShramrock

Just finished "the Boys" on Amazon. Loved it. That season ending cliffhanger though...yeesh...gotta wait so long.


----------



## McMan

labor of love said:


> Yeah, he also made a series called “the corner”.
> It’s where he developed ideas for corner boys narratives.
> 
> Treme is my fave work he’s done. Kinda have to hold your nose during parts of the first season but it’s so worth it.


I forgot all about The Corner... haven't seen it yet but will put it on the list.
Simon has a real knack for telling stories in/about cities--and without getting nostalgic.


----------



## labor of love

Generation Kill is pretty worthwhile as well. It really speaks to military vets(like myself).


----------



## DamageInc

Just got home from Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. 

I loved it.


----------



## Paraffin

I've been binge-watching Boardwalk Empire, that Atlantic City 1920's crime thing from HBO, now on Netflix. Missed it when it came out a few years back. It's great if you're a Steve Buscemi fan like I am. It's lagging a little in the 3rd season and I haven't seen it all yet so don't know how it holds up to the finish, but the first two seasons are great.


----------



## limpet

I’m watching this trailer, hoping for something like Lexx.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

On the lighter side just watched Life Stinks again - Mel Brooks movie second time watched it this time on TV MGMHD. 1991 enjoyed it as much as when I saw it the first time. Mel Brooks, Lesley Ann Warren an absolute comedy gem.


----------



## podzap

Mayans MC


----------



## panda

this was so good!!


----------



## Carl Kotte

I just watched Sour grapes (the wine scam film) again. It’s really good.


----------



## inferno

if you want to see something good. watch *quarry* from 2016. its only one season but it very good. at least top 5 from the last few years imo. 
mr robot is also good.


----------



## MarcelNL

not watching anything, for one as I am not particularly into series ( too much of a commitment) and my ISP is unable to get us any signal...except mobile phone, the data on my phone I need dearly for work.


----------



## DamageInc

Yesterday I saw the best film I've seen all year. Burning (2018). Really great slow paced atmospheric mystery film. Best watched without knowing anything at all about the film prior.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

panda said:


> this was so good!!




Just watched The Call of the Wild
Enjoyed it good entertainment.


----------



## damiano

I was looking for such a thread! Yesterday I finished the series (8 episodes) zerozerozero (amazon prime) and I actually liked it. Very detailed and what seems to be accurate scenes shot in Mexico, Italy and the Middle East. 

Before that I watched all seasons of Yellowstone, with Kevin Costner... Also pretty good to be honest.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

American Woman - About Patti Hearst and Wendy Yoshimura. 

Fictional story of these two real life characters who were captured together. Movie has scenes of events that really happened. During time period of hiding from Federal Man Hunt.

New Hearst movie actually pretty good centers around relationship of these two Women.


----------



## Twigg

Recently got caught up on Maitland Ward's newest films.

Two thumbs up!


----------



## martinezz

i like good scifi shows, but unfortunately most of them sucks. Lately I really liked the Expanse and also Away, but did not fnish tha one yet. Looking forward to the Boys season 2 I know its already out, but did not have any time to watch it yet.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

With streaming, netflix's , many channels people are watching more than ever. Movies are skipping the theater because of covid. Think movie theaters are endangered. More people working at home.

Just watched Live by Night 2016 Ben Affleck. I like period movies if well done.
From a book the Movie was a good story excellent sets, great cars, good acting.
Takes place 1920's early 30's in Boston & Tampa Bay Florida. If you haven't seen it check it out.


----------



## damiano

Mandalorian season 2 - easily some of the best tv I’ve seen this year. 
Now watching some older seasons of Bosch. Kind of a sleeper, as it only starts to really entertain from season 2-3 on. Also really liked the Italian series My brilliant friend. 

A week ago I watched a classic Japanese movie, Harakiri. Very nice, and after reading about it I am finding out the seemingly simple story has multiple layers including a critique of Japanese society. Some nice swords too  

Ever a fan of the 80s. Saw John Badham’s 1987 Stakeout again, hasn’t aged one bit. Still very entertaining. Some other 80s movies were less convincing though still okay, e.g. Silverado.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Saw stakeout saw years ago lots of good movies in 80's aside from major classics a few I liked including a couple B grade films.
Full Metal Jacket 
The Right Stuff 
Original Karate Kid 
Conan 
Lost Boys favorite Vampire Movie 
They Live sunglasses let you see the Aliens 

If you like Japanese movies highly recommend director Yoji Yamada Samurai trilogy.
Twilight Samurai 
The Hidden Blade 
Love and Honor


----------



## daveb

How do you shoot women and children?!?


----------



## damiano

I must have seen all 80s movies at least once I reckon..  But, like music, sometimes the films you thought were okay or just good at the time turn out to be the ones that can stand the test of time. Or at least that haven't been overwatched..

Actually I saw The Right Stuff a few weeks ago, coincidentally the weekend before that famous pilot (Chuck Yeager) died. The first 90 minutes of this movie is really good. 

Then last weekend I saw Terminator 2, which looking back now was far ahead of its time in 1991 I believe. 

Will check out the samurai trilogy, perhaps I've seen them already but gonna look. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## chefwp

is this thread dead?

watching Homeland now, in S4. I have to say i was expecting cliches and stereotypes, and am happily surprised that so far it has been really good, very nuanced.

If you need to fill the nerdy sci-fi void left in your heart after finishing the killer remake of "Battlestar Galactica," try "The Expanse"
also in sci fi, we finished the series, "12 Monkeys" which takes that movie and turns it into a wild ride, it was good from start to finish.

HBO's series "The Watchmen" was sublime, albeit a bit confusing for a while. "True Detective" S1 and S3 was some of the best TV out there. The seasons are unrelated, S2 wasn't as horrible as it was panned, but was certainly not in the same league as S1 and S3.

Fargo, again the series, is compelling, we've done the first two seasons and enjoyed them.

"The Americans," we found great. "Broadchurch" if you need a good British police procedural.

On the sillier side, "The Marvelous Miss Maisel" "Catastrophe" and "The Santa Clarita Diet" will get you some laughs.

Then there is this:


----------



## MarcelNL

I hardly watch any TV, but I recently watched a series of short stories by the Coen bros, 
*The Ballad of Buster Scruggs** *


----------



## damiano

Miss Maisel is very good indeed, wasn’t expecting that. Same writers as Gilmore Girls I believe, standout writing. Overall I’m in a rut watching series and movies - lockdown fatigue I think. Really getting bored with most movies and series.

Just started watching Fargo the series, so far (s1e3) still okay. Finished complete series of The Mentalist for the second time, very good but could have been better. Deutschland was also good, only seen series 1 so far. Suits also very good, saw final season. Dix pour cent also highly recommended just like Fran Lebowitz’ Pretend it’s a city.

Rewatched some old movies too. Once upon a time in America, Saturday Night Fever (holds up well), Antonioni’s L’eclisse, Three days of the condor, Kramer vs Kramer (excellent).

I could really use a tip for a Poirot like series - anyone?


----------



## inferno

chefwp said:


> is this thread dead?
> 
> watching Homeland now, in S4. I have to say i was expecting cliches and stereotypes, and am happily surprised that so far it has been really good, very nuanced.
> 
> "The Americans," we found great. "Broadchurch" if you need a good British police procedural.



i liked the first 2 seasons of the americans. then it kinda went to crap. 

homeland was good for the first 3-4 seasons or so. 

i think mr robot was very good. the whole series.

true detective season 1.

quarry from 2016. only 1 season.

then after that i haven't found anything really good. ymmv.


----------



## inferno

DamageInc said:


> The rape scene or the fire extinguisher scene?



look into irreversible. maybe a bit "strong" movie.


----------



## chefwp

Wahnamhong said:


> Finished complete series of The Mentalist for the second time, very good but could have been better. Deutschland was also good, only seen series 1 so far. Suits also very good, saw final season.


My wife and I both loved The Mentalist up until they finished the Red John bit, then I guess it lost its magic for most fans of the show because it got canned not long after that, too bad, I probably would have kept watching. "House" is a little like the mentalist, solving medical mysteries instead of crimes, both main characters are savants and both are pretty much dicks.  

I forgot about the lawyer shows, we both have a penchant for those too, enjoyed Suits, The Goodwife, Boston Legal, and etc.


----------



## DamageInc

Past few months I've just been watching The Wire, The Sopranos, and Mad Men on repeat.

Still enjoying it.


----------



## DamageInc

inferno said:


> look into irreversible. maybe a bit "strong" movie.


I think strong is a good word to describe that film.


----------



## damiano

Let’s do some short clips instead. My youtube algoritm suggested this. Such a classic..


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Recently watched Terrence Malick's A Hidden Life. Like some other of his movies have to use English subtitles to catch the dialogue & use of 
voice overs that are a part of his style 

After saw A Thin Red Line that was based on James Jones novel, I have watched most of his 
Movies.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Just watched Norwegian movie. (12th Man)

True story of Jan Baalsrud only survivor of sabotage mission. The Norwegians that risked their lives to get him to safety.

Pretty intense movie.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

MarcelNL said:


> I hardly watch any TV, but I recently watched a series of short stories by the Coen bros,
> *The Ballad of Buster Scruggs** *



Watched a movie last week when saw it was Coen brothers. Ballad of Buster Scruggs & other western short stories.


----------



## DamageInc

This weekend I saw both Princess Mononoke and Porco Rosso. Good stuff.


----------



## minibatataman

DamageInc said:


> This weekend I saw both Princess Mononoke and Porco Rosso. Good stuff.


Everyone talks about spirited away and princess mononoke, and they're great, but Porco Rosso is way too underrated. It deals with the horrors of war and survival guilt in such a beautiful way


----------



## DamageInc

minibatataman said:


> Everyone talks about spirited away and princess mononoke, and they're great, but Porco Rosso is way too underrated. It deals with the horrors of war and survival guilt in such a beautiful way


Porco Rosso is my favorite of all Miyazaki's films I've seen so far.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

English actor Daniel Day Lewis in


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Try again Daniel Day Lewis in There will be Blood. About oil man starts 1897. I saw this movie over 10 years ago really liked it. Thought 
Lewis was brilliant. He is no lightweight 6 best 
actor nominations winning three times including this film. I saw it on Netflix enjoyed it 
again.


----------



## Neko

Foundation on Apple TV. 

Phenomenal.


----------



## DamageInc

I saw the film Pig with Nic Cage and I enjoyed it a lot. About a former chef who is trying to find his pet truffle pig.

Premise sounds a bit wacky but it's actually quite an atmospheric and somber film.


----------



## btbyrd

Malignant was the worst movie I've seen in a very long time. Stay away.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

I am a Clint Eastwood fan but stay away from Cry Macho. Terrible acting and just a total let down.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Since we have UTube on our TV watched


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Since have UTube on TV watched the Wilder- Tyson Fury 3. Was a good heavyweight fight.

Also watched his family origins as Gypsy's in 
England & tradition of boxing going back to grandfather who was bare fist fighter. 

He is so big 6'9" & heavy but moves well & has speed for a big man.


----------



## LostHighway

Keith Sinclair said:


> Since have UTube on TV watched the Wilder- Tyson Fury 3. Was a good heavyweight fight.
> 
> Also watched his family origins as Gypsy's in
> England & tradition of boxing going back to grandfather who was bare fist fighter.
> 
> He is so big 6'9" & heavy but moves well & has speed for a big man.



Yes, an interesting fight. Wilder looked much better this time than in his previous fights but he still isn't a particularly skilled boxer. I'm assuming that Usyk will beat Joshua again in their rematch. A Fury - Usyk fight, if it happens, should be interesting. Fury has a very substantial size and reach advantage and a better ring IQ than Joshua but Usyk is immensely skilled. He is probably the only one among the current heavyweights that has a chance of beating Fury (assuming Fury can keep it together mentally/emotionally).


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Yes Wilder has been able to erase opponents 
because of his power, not needing the sweet science of being a skilled boxer. Fury figured out how to fight him after first battle with Wilder. 

I first heard of Usyk when he won rounds in I believe cruiser weight to win the Ali trophy.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Lennox Lewis was a heavyweight with good skills and ring IQ. One of the greats in heavy weight division.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Ride Like a Girl true story about Michelle Payne 
Only woman to ever win Melbourne cup in 2015. 

Sam Neill played the Father. Looked up the real 
Michell Payne, the movie was true to life in the major events of her life. 

Janice wanted to watch another Sam Neill movie she heard popular in New Zealand when she was there in 2015. A Satire Comedy 
Wilderpeople. It was pretty funny.

Always liked Sam Neill thought he was New Zealander. Actually born in Northern Ireland, family moved to NZ when he was very young. 

Sucker for any Nautical movies he has been in some good ones like Dead Calm, & Hunt for Red October.


----------



## tomsch

Been watching Foundation, Invasion, and the third season of Hanna. Hanna is pretty good but a little predictable so far.


----------



## damiano

So... Been rewatching The Mandalorian. Quality tv, one of the best series of the past few years imho. Funny, because I don't like any of the other Disney series at all: couldn't even go through a single episode of Loki.

Another series I've been rewatching: Six feet under. I remember enjoying the show, but it was a lomg time ago since I saw it. And then 2 months ago there was a great article on it in The Guardian, tempting me to rewatch it. And so far it still holds its own very well. Quality tv! Six Feet Under: 20 years on, the drama set in a family funeral home still feels ahead of its time


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I have been a movie buff since VCR and video rental stores. Started when a co worker gave me a thick paperback book with thousands of movies with directors section which I found very useful. 

Then DVD I've donated part of my collection to Hawaii library system because check out plenty books & DVD from them. DVD one dollar for a week. I can reserve books & movies on my phone & pick up at certain library. I like international movies with sub titles too.

With covid & streaming services the norm these 
days think seeing the demise of DVD & Blu Ray 

Haven't kept up with Star Wars movies I know Disney is cranking them out after paying George Lucas a fortune for the rights. 

There are lot of great older movies not on streaming that I know of. Then again have found some good ones that are available on free streaming services like tubi. 

When brother installed a Roku stick on our big not smart TV so much with Netflic, PBS, UTube,
even without paying for services like Disney + . I make sure I have a good book to read we both use library a lot. So not staring into screens all the time.


----------



## chefwp

Only Murders in the Building <HULU starring Steve Martin, Martin Short, and Selena Gomez> was so much better than I expected it to be, probably the best TV I've seen in a long time, certainly the best comedy since Veep <note on Veep, very funny, but gets very very dark>


----------



## M1k3

Wahnamhong said:


> So... Been rewatching The Mandalorian. Quality tv, one of the best series of the past few years imho. Funny, because I don't like any of the other Disney series at all: couldn't even go through a single episode of Loki.
> 
> Another series I've been rewatching: Six feet under. I remember enjoying the show, but it was a lomg time ago since I saw it. And then 2 months ago there was a great article on it in The Guardian, tempting me to rewatch it. And so far it still holds its own very well. Quality tv! Six Feet Under: 20 years on, the drama set in a family funeral home still feels ahead of its time


Six Feet Under is memory lane for me. It was filmed in the city I spent the first 8 years of my life in.


----------



## ikarus

I have been watching Squid game lately. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Since got Netflic's stayed away from series after being hooked on Outlander from Starz for how many years now. Remembered Peaky Blinders mentioned on this thread. Had first five seasons. I'm a succer for period movies.
Some of it is over the top with the use of fire blast to accent gritty early 20th century industrial raw. The sets are great I notice all the stain glass lamps. The acting is pretty good. Sam Neill was excellent as the ruthless major 
Campbell. Didn't know that much about Gypsy culture only what have seen in movies. Read about Tyson Fury the Gypsy King. Fact is better than fiction. Descended from bare knuckle fighters. So the Gypsy fighter part of Peaky Blinders was true to life. Just finished 4th season


----------



## tally-ho

ikarus said:


> I have been watching Squid game lately. Really enjoyed it.


It's an OK series but IMO it's overated. It follows some hollywood codes then you know precisely who is going to survive and also, since Usual Suspect, you know that in this genre, you should expect something from the character that was made for most viewers to expect the less.
I do not pretend that I seen everything coming but it's based on old recipes.


----------



## Michi

I've been watching Wheel of Time on Amazon Prime. Not bad. Falls somewhere between Lord of the Rings and Game of Thrones in terms of grittiness. Production values are really high; there is a lot of eye candy. Acting and characters are pretty decent, too. It's worth a look, IMO.


----------



## superworrier

tally-ho said:


> It's an OK series but IMO it's overated. It follows some hollywood codes then you know precisely who is going to survive and also, since Usual Suspect, you know that in this genre, you should expect something from the character that was made for most viewers to expect the less.
> I do not pretend that I seen everything coming but it's based on old recipes.


I agree, especially with regards to the ending. But I think this stands out from others in the genre because of the production quality. There are definitely better shows/movies that are similar but they aren’t as well shot.


----------



## tcmx3

Michi said:


> I've been watching Wheel of Time on Amazon Prime. Not bad. Falls somewhere between Lord of the Rings and Game of Thrones in terms of grittiness. Production values are really high; there is a lot of eye candy. Acting and characters are pretty decent, too. It's worth a look, IMO.



Im on the fence. I read a few of the early books as a kid.

Does it follow the books decently closely?


----------



## Michi

tcmx3 said:


> Im on the fence. I read a few of the early books as a kid.
> 
> Does it follow the books decently closely?


Don't know; I never read the books.


----------



## mpier

Been watching Yellowstone, didn’t like it at first but now I’m hooked. Wheel of time is ok not great but sometimes these things start out a little slow. My daughter turned me on to Arcane the animated series on Netflix, that was pretty good but a little disturbing lol. If you like raunchy humor The Great was all that and more.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I read somewhere that younger folks are skipping cable because with smart TV streaming is either free or much cheaper.


----------



## Greasylake

Keith Sinclair said:


> I read somewhere that younger folks are skipping cable because with smart TV streaming is either free or much cheaper.


I haven't watched TV in something like 10 years. The only time I use the TV is to mirror whatever I'm playing on my phone. Netflix, crunchyroll, etc. I usually watch on my computer.


----------



## rickbern

Keith Sinclair said:


> I read somewhere that younger folks are skipping cable because with smart TV streaming is either free or much cheaper.


There aren't enough "younger folks" to account for the decline, it's everyone:

Cord cutting has grown since 2015 | Pew Research Center

"The share of Americans who say they watch television via cable or satellite has plunged from 76% in 2015 to 56% this year, according to a new Pew Research Center survey of U.S. adults."

39 percent of adults have NEVER had a cable subscription. I last had one in 1994.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

From that Pew report as age go up less cord cutting 65+ the least. 

I used to work a lot & free time surfing etc. Not much TV. From 1980's a move buff had tape player then DVD. Video stores all over. 

How times have changed.


----------



## M1k3

mpier said:


> Been watching Yellowstone, didn’t like it at first but now I’m hooked.


Great show and I'm hooked! 

Not sure about the spin-offs. The first episode of 1883 didn't catch me. But maybe the others might? And not sure about 6666


----------



## ian

tally-ho said:


> It's an OK series but IMO it's overated. It follows some hollywood codes then you know precisely who is going to survive and also, since Usual Suspect, you know that in this genre, you should expect something from the character that was made for most viewers to expect the less.
> I do not pretend that I seen everything coming but it's based on old recipes.



Idk, I don’t think the question of who’s gonna survive is the point. I mean, obviously the main character is likeliest to will, but it’s more about the ride, and watching the characters change along the way. I didn’t regard it as a mystery show at all. Anyway, I liked it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Don't Look Up


----------



## Michi

Keith Sinclair said:


> Don't Look Up ⬆


Yep.


----------



## Bodine

Finally dumped cable in Nov, streaming is the way to go, more content/less money out the door.
First thing I did was binge watch Yellowstone. Love me some Teeter, lol.


----------



## M1k3

Bodine said:


> Finally dumped cable in Nov, streaming is the way to go, more content/less money out the door.
> First thing I did was binge watch Yellowstone. Love me some Teeter, lol.


----------



## Luftmensch

Keith Sinclair said:


> Don't Look Up ⬆



I _enjoyed_ it... but I understand the mixed reviews. Man... I loved the recurring gag about the General and the snacks... 

... almost worth watching the movie just for that


----------



## chefwp

Keith Sinclair said:


> Don't Look Up ⬆


Heh, two days after watching this, sitting on my couch on New Years day, and this is how we kick off 2022: *Pittsburgh Brought In 2022 With Meteor's Massive Explosion: NASA*


----------



## Kgp

We ran across “Romance and Cigarettes” the other night. Stars James gandolfini and Susan Sarandon. Funniest movie I’ve seen in years! 

Here’s Roger Ebert’s take on it. 





Romance and Cigarettes movie review (2007) | Roger Ebert


How did one of the most magical films of the 2005 festival season become one of the hardest films of 2007 to see? John Turturro's "Romance & Cigarettes" is the real thing, a film that breaks out of Hollywood jail with audacious originality, startling sexuality, heartfelt emotions and an anarchic...




www.rogerebert.com


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Luftmensch said:


> I _enjoyed_ it... but I understand the mixed reviews. Man... I loved the recurring gag about the General and the snacks...
> 
> ... almost worth watching the movie just for that


That satire Comedy about our social media culture was loaded with quips. I liked when the guy was degrading the gal for having the same name as the comet. That she discovered


----------



## damiano

Going to start with Succession season 3 later this week. Season 2 ended great. Also been (re)watching Lupin (netflix, it’s good fun), 6 feet under season 1, Mandalorian second time, and yes Don’t look up.


----------



## DamageInc

I finished Mare of Easttown. It was alright.

Succession season 3 was quite good.


----------



## damiano

I liked Mare of Easttown after 2 episodes in or so. It's like a European style US series, that is a bit slow burning and dark, but still very much American. 

Have finished Cobra Kai, surprisingly fun. 

Rewatched Gomorra season 4 in anticipation of the new season: probably the best TV I've ever seen. It works on so many levels: artistically in things like music, lighting and pacing, but also societal issues like the Italian political and economic difficulties, relationships with partners, friends and family. 

Still need to start Succession season 3. I know it's going to be lit so kinda enjoying the anticipation!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Just started watching Seaside Hotel streaming on PBS. 8 seasons we are just on season one. 
It is a Danish series. One that Janice & I can enjoy. Lucky we both like original language with subtitles when watching non English movies.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Makes me wonder how language is connected, old Norse languages are connected to England through invasion in longships. German has connection to Scandinavian countries as well as England.


----------



## gaijin

Keith Sinclair said:


> Makes me wonder how language is connected, old Norse languages are connected to England through invasion in longships. German has connection to Scandinavian countries as well as England.



English, German and the Scandinavian languages are all "Germanic" languages, pretty closely related in the same branch of the Indo-European language families.

Here are two enthusiasts speaking old English and old Danish as it is thought to have been aroud 1000 AD. Both are very very close to eachother and yet probably nothing that neither a Dane nor an Englishman would understand today.



Simon Roper have lots of information about the evolution of English (mainly in Britain but also some on the American side). The other guy in the conversation - Jackson Crawford - have lots of information on the old Scancinavian languages and partly history. This little video about the Kievan Rus kingdom and it's scandinavian connectisons was something I enjoyed:



I watch more of these kind of youtube videos than "ordinary" TV-shows these days.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Thanks that's interesting. When I was in high school from a tape memorized the prologue to Canterbury Tales. It would not be understood by modern English. Scottish brogue has to be related in part to Scandinavian.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

In 1980 my brother & I went to Europe I had taken 3 month leave of absence from my job. I already had several job offers so took the time got 90 day EU rail pass. We went up to see ruins of Sinclair castle very north part of Scotland. We also went to the Orkneys because a lot of Sinclair's live there. Prehistoric town ruins, stone rings & monuments. The last ice age was warming over 10,000 years ago. So they would have to use boats to get there. The Vikings inhabited Orkneys & Shetland islands in the 8th century. Even though they were warriors for next 600 years mostly farmed & settled family's & community. King of Norway Sweden & Denmark needed money so sold both Island groups to Scotland in 1468. To this day many old Norse customs and festivals are still observed. They mixed with Scots. When I was working at Kahala Hilton would get Sinclair smoked salmon from Orkney islands.


----------



## Lars

Todays Paris-Roubaix inspired me to rewatch this..


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Watched comedy Down Periscope. Didn't get very good reviews. It was the funniest Navy flick. I've ever seen. Good cast on how an old WW2 diesel sub outfoxed a modern Navy & Atomic submarines. If you enjoy nautical movies & comedy check it out


----------



## chefwp

23:09: I don't want to alarm anyone, but something is eating the moon.

JK, I'm just tryin to make this as exciting as a solar eclipse!

23:23 update: wow, it's much cooler than I have given it credit for. Plus, it's more than a minor miracle that we can actually see thus without cloud interference in Cloudsville/Pittsburgh!


----------



## chefwp

Watching Roberto Carlos add credence to Einstein's postulation that space is curved.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Keith Sinclair

Season six Peaky Blinders on Netflix


----------



## M1k3

The Bear

Somewhat accurate portrayal of the kitchen. One of the cooks even calls the Chef "Jeff"


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> The Bear
> 
> Somewhat accurate portrayal of the kitchen. One of the cooks even calls the Chef "Jeff"



The wife and I just watched the first two episodes and we both enjoyed it. I've never been in a pro kitchen but I sure feel some anxiety during those scenes. I'm a gun guy and coulda done without the gun play in the first episode but so far a good show. Doesn't spoon feed a plot, characters you can latch on to quickly, and hey, Matty Matheson.

Sure beats a lot of the crap that gets churned out these days.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The wife and I just watched the first two episodes and we both enjoyed it. I've never been in a pro kitchen but I sure feel some anxiety during those scenes. I'm a gun guy and coulda done without the gun play in the first episode but so far a good show. Doesn't spoon feed a plot, characters you can latch on to quickly, and hey, Matty Matheson.
> 
> Sure beats a lot of the crap that gets churned out these days.


Yeah my wife was getting anxiety. I was getting adrenaline running.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Was taping some movies have showtime because I like Boxing. Watched Silence of the Lambs. Saw other sequels, probably haven't watched the original in over 20 years.
What a great movie.


----------



## ptolemy

Started watching Andor. Probably the best of these short Star Wars prequels. Kinda feels real vs others, even Obi Wan


----------



## DamageInc

I saw Andrew Dominik's new film Blonde. His movies always look so great. I enjoyed it quite a lot, despite the miserable subject matter and presentation.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

The Barbarians German series of Romans against Germanic tribes. In 9th century Germany. Good acting and script. English sub titles German language seems familiar.


----------



## chefwp

So I tried to surprise the wife last night, I told her Monday I was taking her out to a surprise destination. Last night we get in the car and I asked if she had any guesses. She said, "you're taking me to see the new George Clooney romcom because that's how much you love me." Damn, she got it on the first guess, there is not any mystery left after 24 years!

Me: We've been together so long she finishes...
wife: his wine!

It should have been a surprise because: 
1) I don't really go for romcoms. It was nakedly predictable and cliches abounded, but I will admit it got a few chuckles out of me and it was filmed in a beautiful location (Bali).
2) We haven't been to the movies just the two of us in years, seems like when we go lately it is to some silly kids movies with the brats in tow.


----------



## Kgp

My son suggested I watch “Jiro Dreams Sushi”. Found it on Hulu. 85 year old sushi chef, ten seat restaurant three Michelin stars. Good story.


----------



## EnderzShadow

Peripheral on Prime.

Also, Anyone here anime fans?


----------



## DamageInc

Kgp said:


> My son suggested I watch “Jiro Dreams Sushi”. Found it on Hulu. 85 year old sushi chef, ten seat restaurant three Michelin stars. Good story.


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


>



Funny guy! I miss him.


----------



## sansho

EnderzShadow said:


> Also, Anyone here anime fans?



mob psycho s03 just started up


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Another German movie latest version (All Quiet On Western Front.) Read the book years ago. On Netflix. 

Das Boot Wolfgang Peterson's Submarine 1981 masterpiece favorite German movie.


----------



## DamageInc

JFK Director's Cut

Love that movie.


----------



## chefwp

EnderzShadow said:


> Peripheral on Prime.


We just finished S1, very promising, hope they keep it up and not cancel it <we've been burned too many times>.

A trailer for those interested, attn sci fi fans, time to get your nerd on.


----------



## Bill13

Wife and I are hooked on Peripheral too. First time since Lost (early seasons) that we have looked forward to new episodes dropping.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Thanks have prime streaming on TV. I see it was a book first.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

We watched first 3 episodes.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

chefwp said:


> We just finished S1, very promising, hope they keep it up and not cancel it <we've been burned too many times>.
> 
> A trailer for those interested, attn sci fi fans, time to get your nerd on.



Thanks for turning us on to this series. Watched full season. She usually doesn't like science fiction. I like it if it's good most SF isn't. She likes murder mysteries. Noticed that actress in Peripheral was in PBS murder mystery Annika about Scottish nautical homicide detective. She got hooked on Peripheral now seeing if library has the book series based on.


----------



## Corradobrit1

chefwp said:


> We just finished S1, very promising, hope they keep it up and not cancel it <we've been burned too many times>.
> 
> A trailer for those interested, attn sci fi fans, time to get your nerd on.



Just watched the first couple of episodes. Excellent performances, production values and most important, a great story. I liked the cross cultural aspect. Thanks for the headsup. I'll be keeping my eye (haha) on this franchise and hope more series get made.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

It's promising SF writer William Gibson 
*The Jackpot Trilogy*
1. (The Peripheral) book release 2014 best seller.
2. (Agency) book release 2020 
3. Gibson writing final of the Trilogy now.


----------



## Luftmensch

M1k3 said:


> The Bear
> 
> Somewhat accurate portrayal of the kitchen. One of the cooks even calls the Chef "Jeff"



We watched the first two episodes this evening. I came here to see if anyone recommended it! I am glad you guys did!

Aside from being perfect subject matter for KKF... they have paced the plot well so far. I enjoy that they arent spoon feeding us the backstory with unrealistic exposition. But I can imagine it could divide audiences. The dysfunctional interpersonal relationships is what has made the kitchen scenes stressful for me. The fact that they shoot it in a cramped space, and more or less one set, makes it extra tense (claustrophobic).

Looking forward to seeing where they take the story...


----------

